# What do YOU think is the best game of ALL TIME and why?



## hour1702

Hey everybody. I was just thinking that I should ask OCN what they think is the *best, not favorite*, game of all time. *If you can, please add a reason why.*

I personally think the best is The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask.

First of all, the game had such an emotional impact on the player. The fact that the moon is going to crash in the three days and how you see all the characters react and go through their lives brings much melancholy to the game in ways only Majora's Mask did. You also get to discover the NPCs and their emotions and by solving different kinds of problems they have. Themes in the game in the game such as friendship, doom, and hope are explored and are not really seen very much in the videogame industry. Majora's Mask, though rated E by the ESRB, is a very mature game. The emotional impact of this game requires maturity that is not often had by six-year-olds (the age requirement that the ESRB recommends for E-rated games). Read the first 3/4 of this *article* as it explains even more themes. And the fact that you can actually see the threat by looking up in the sky brings much fear and an ominous mood to the game. Some sidequests such as the Anju and Kafei quest, spans for three days, and to reunite them so they can get married minutes before the moon crashes into the ground brings along strong feelings not often created in a video game.

The game play of the Majora's Mask is not very traditional when it comes to being part of the Legend of Zelda series.The three-day cycle, which requires the player to complete a temple within 72-ingame hours (which the player can slow down, which is often unknown my many players), is often hated by many Majora's Mask players. Though it can be very annoying, as you lose all progress for that temple and all money and ammo carried disappear if you decide to play the Song of Time to restart the cycle and avoid the apocalypse. I personally like this cycle, as it adds to the mood of the game and makes you rush due to the fact that the moon is right above your head! The aspects of masks also were great. Instead of just one form to play as, their were four. Each form brought different ways to play the game. Other masks, some incredibly helpful and the others actually not doing anything, were fun to collect through sidequests.

The music in the game was spectacular. I never played a game where the music so accurately represented the mood of the game. Listen to this *song* . This song is what you hear just before the moon crashes. The graphics in this game were also pretty good for its time. It was one of the few N64 games which required the expansion pack to give the N64 more RAM, just so it could display better graphics.

So, what do you think is the best game of all time and why?

I'm going to make a prediction. I think most people are going to say Half-life 1/2 or Ocarina of Time.

EDIT: I also really like BioShock and Metroid Prime.


----------



## CasanovaFly

I can't really comment as to my GOAT game... as a big Zelda fan as well (I purchased a Gamecube instead of an Xbox when the next gen consoles came out back in the day for two reasons: Zelda and the Resident Evil series being released on Gamecube) I'd have to throw my lot in with Ocarina Of Time. I loved A Link To The Past and when Ocarina Of Time came out my mind was blown. One of the few games I'd played over and over and over and could go play now and be totally content still. I also love Oblivion. Red Alert 2 was also terrific.

I wanted to comment on your respect for Majora's Mask, though. It always seems to get poo-poo'd by people. I've played the game through fully numerous times as well and it's terrific. Absolutely loved it. Much different from Ocarina but in a good way. They did something different and I think it worked. You really have to give the game the time and patience it deserves to be rewarded, though. Terrific game.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqdwT2pKYzY If this comes to fruition -- and Ocarina follows it -- I'll need a change of pants and I'll be getting a Wii U without hesitation.


----------



## F8AL

HALO 2


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasanovaFly*
> 
> EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqdwT2pKYzY If this comes to fruition -- and Ocarina follows it -- I'll need a change of pants and I'll be getting a Wii U without hesitation.


Thank you so much for posting that. I would do the same thing as you. Too bad this trailer is fake, but it may convince Nintendo to actually make a remake. Though I would rather have a new game in Termina over a remake.


----------



## ThePhlood

Links Awakening, Ocarina of Time, Majoras Mask, and Windwaker. I just really love zelda and even got a triforce tattoo on my arm a few weeks ago.

Halo CE, 2, and 3 was still pretty fun

CS Condition Zero

Gauntlet Dark Legacy was super fun too

But overall I think Zelda games because the Story is SO good on all of them and the gameplay is awesome as well


----------



## byteninja2

Zelda, for sure. Cant say which one, love 'em all.


----------



## willibj

Since we're all defining "best" for ourselves in this question, I'm going to have to say Half-Life.

The Elder Scrolls Oblivion/Skyrim would take equal runners-up.


----------



## Blameless

Hard to choose, given that different games of different genre can fill very different needs.

If I had to name one, I'd probably choose the original Deux Ex.


----------



## The Pro

I really like Crysis, its the only game that gives me complete satisfaction







while playing.


----------



## 218689

BioShock. Everything about this game is great, its simply a masterpiece! Anyone who havent played this game should be ashamed of themself









Metro 2033 is in the same league, but still not quite as good as BioShock.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I'd have to say either Hitman: Blood Money or Sim City 4 is the best game of all time.

Hitman: Blood Money, I have always loved because of the sandbox nature in which the levels are constructed; you can complete a mission any way that you want, which gives the game a lot of replayability. The levels of the game also seem so finely constructed; the levels are very large, and are designed to have hundreds of different paths you can take to complete the levels. I also loved the subtle comedy that they put into the game, as well as the not so subtle comedy they put into the easter eggs.

Sim City 4 is possibly the best game of all time as it is the most complex and well designed city building game. It still is the only city building game that I know of where you don't have to individualyl build the buildings, you have to create the infrastructure that the city is build upon, and then the buildings will be built by the citizens. The reason why this game is so great is that there is not a strategy that will allow you to build the perfect city with ease, as there was in previous sim city games; this game has a thousand strategies that will work, but none of them will create the perfect city, and because of this, this game has infinite replayability.

ArmA 2 had the potential to be the best game of all time for me, as it was an amazingly realistic game, but it is plagued with AI problems, poor graphics optimization, a control system with too much complexity, and just an overall broken feel of the game. Commanding troops has a massive learning curve, and it is made much worse by the awful control system, and the AI is painfully broken, which makes any mission that involves vehicle impossible. I am hoping that ArmA 3 will fix all of these issues.


----------



## zamdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F8AL*
> 
> HALO 2


+1


----------



## 222Panther222

Diablo 2 LOD so many years of pure fun.


----------



## B!0HaZard

While BF2 got me into online FPS gaming, CoD4 is the winner for me. CoD4 had great graphics for its time and the gameplay was awesome. inb4haters, I'm too young to have played CoD2 so I don't know about that.


----------



## Leyaena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Hard to choose, given that different games of different genre can fill very different needs.
> If I had to name one, I'd probably choose the original Deux Ex.


This man has the right of it.
Original Deus Ex for me as well.


----------



## Slayem

BF2, had the most fun with that game and my friends in our teens, most fun gaming ive ever had.

@artvan Blood money is my favorite single player game, lets hope the new one lives up!


----------



## Alatar

Age of Empires 2.

It's the game that pretty much introduced me to PC gaming and I have clocked countless hours playing it with friends. It's also still relevant and a really well working RTS game with top notch mechanics. I still play it with friends on LANs occasionally.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> This man has the right of it.
> Original Deus Ex for me as well.


I will always remember that game for this:


----------



## xSociety

Halo: CE by far.

Halo 2 is a joke comparatively. I was good at it too, btw. Lvl 39 in Team Hardcore, so I'm not just talking out of my ass.


----------



## Lifeshield

Guild Wars.

Any game that can keep me playing for a good 6 years or so solid gets my vote.

The original Devil May Cry was pretty awesome, aswell as Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory too.

Lastly Unreal Tournament for being the most badass multiplayer shooter of all time. Throughout all of its iterations I have played them consistently in some form or another. Rainbow 6 Vegas 1 & 2 would come a close second. I played the hell out of those also.

Guild Wars gets my overall vote though. Get all the campaigns and a good group of people to play with and you'll have years of fun.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Wow. Tough question. I think I'd have to say half-life


----------



## hour1702

Though I've seen a couple of Half-Life and Ocarina of Time choices, I expected to see more. Whenever I see people get asked this question, it always seems like it is one of those two. But it could be that most people asked are console players as most people who play videogames are console players (I think). I know Half-Life is a PC game, but it is one of the few PC oriented game that is not an MMO that is well known among console players.


----------



## CasanovaFly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting that. I would do the same thing as you. Too bad this trailer is fake, but it may convince Nintendo to actually make a remake. Though I would rather have a new game in Termina over a remake.


I'll take both. I think we can meet in the middle: rather than an updated remake, they do both a remake and expansion. Go back to Hyrule, re-do Ocarina of Time but just add to it. Not necessarily more bosses and such, but more world to explore, side-quests, etc. Keep the story and add more substance. But this can be said about every old game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> Since we're all defining "best" for ourselves in this question, I'm going to have to say Half-Life.
> The Elder Scrolls Oblivion/Skyrim would take equal runners-up.


I think the point is to define best for yourself. It is, after all, what WE think the best game is. Personally, I can't stand some of the games others have suggested. Someone has sworn by Bioshock and I started playing and quit because I just couldn't deal with it. I started playing HL2 trying to see what the fuss was about and never finished it because it was so generic and boring (though I got to it years after the fact, long after many modern games had taken cues from it). To each his own, though.


----------



## Shrak

Galaga.


----------



## itzhoovEr

Counter Strike .. I can't even imagine the total hours I have put into that game.


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzhoovEr*
> 
> Counter Strike .. I can't even imagine the total hours I have put into that game.


This. Counter Strike for me.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Galaga.


notsureifserious.jpg

I would call Galaga nostalgic, but not necessarily the best of all time.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

I'd have to say Call Of Duty: Black Ops. Its the first real FPS I've played and also the first real game I've played on my gaming pc.


----------



## GREG MISO

I think it has to be minecraft for me. It has no story and no real goal but its a game you can play for hours on end. It Went against all the normal rules and did its own thing. It is so incredibly simple yet its impossible to put down after you have played it.


----------



## Forrester

Gotta go with Zelda. But my favorite zelda game has to be wind waker. I know the use of cel shading was controversial, but I loved it.

I hope that someday they decide to do a remake


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> Gotta go with Zelda, especially wind waker. I know the use of cel shading was controversial, but I loved it.
> I hope that someday they decide to do a remake


The game still looks good today. I was just playing about a month ago, and realized that it looked pretty decent, even for a game today, despite being almost 10 years old. I guess the cel shading doesn't really look all that bad, due to the smoothness of stuff. If it had HD textures, a better render distance, and some anti-aliasing, it would look terrific.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Pokemon. A vital piece to everyone's childhood.


----------



## Nick7269

America's Army, great online shooter for the price!
World of Warcraft....most polished game ever made!








Minecraft, building your world is new idea.


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quake 3!
first quake i played, and have never played a game that sent me the same amount of joy as it did.


----------



## ThePhlood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Halo: CE by far.
> Halo 2 is a joke comparatively. I was good at it too, btw. Lvl 39 in Team Hardcore, so I'm not just talking out of my ass.


I was 50 Hardcore, 50 Sniper! I loved Halo 2


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Pokemon. A vital piece to everyone's childhood.










How could I forget that one? The first generations were awesome. Don't know what to say about the newer ones though. The only thing I really didn't like about Pokémon was how once you got to a really high level, there was nothing else to do.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> I hope that someday they decide to do a remake


No, games should never be remade unless they were broken.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Pokemon. A vital piece to everyone's childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could I forget that one? The first generations were awesome. Don't know what to say about the newer ones though. The only thing I really didn't like about Pokémon was how once you got to a really high level, there was nothing else to do.
Click to expand...

Yeah that part sucked. :/


----------



## OwnedINC

Single-player Legend of Legaia
Multi-player... 1.6 or DotA


----------



## SDriver

Minecraft

Portal 2


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> No, games should never be remade unless they were broken.


I agree that games shouldn't be "remade," but I would always be happy with an "update." Perhaps better graphics and more features.


----------



## Rockhawksam

Red Dead Redemption. The storytelling was amazing and emotional, I haven't played anything as good as it recently.


----------



## Disturbed117

At the moment for me.

Series: Metal Gear Solid.

Single Game: Metal Gear Solid 4.

Excellent story and great game play.

So many great games.


----------



## ragebomb156

I would have to say that my favorite game of all time is a tie between the resident evil series and the elder scrolls series.


----------



## Blk

Ocarina of Time probably.


----------



## ragebomb156

Yeah I also love the metal gear series as well.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragebomb156*
> 
> I would have to say that my favorite game of all time is a tie between the resident evil series and the elder scrolls series.


Resident Evil 4 on PC was more of a parkinsons simulator than a game. At least that's how I remember it.


----------



## Scorpion49

The original Homeworld. I've never liked another game as much.


----------



## evilghaleon

It's a 3-way tie:

Civ 4 - The perfect Civ game. All the fun of Civ 2, with tons of added features. After getting Civ 5, I actually went back and started playing it again because it is truly a better game.

Unreal Tournament- Quake 3 came out around the same time, but I couldn't believe how much more beautiful UT was. And call me crazy, but I still think Facing Worlds is one of the best multiplayer maps of all time.









Simcity 2000- Seriously EA, give me this with updated graphics, and take my money. Every release after this one, it seems like they took away features instead of adding them.


----------



## LocutusH

Transport Tycoon Deluxe.


----------



## ragebomb156

I believe that it was.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragebomb156*
> 
> I believe that it was.


What is "it."


----------



## Dan the bloke

Halo 3. I cant even imagine how many hours ive sunk into the multiplayer on that.
I just wish it would come to PC









But for messing about on, it might have to be Just Cause 2...
ive put nearly 65 hours into it. Its just too satisying to tie a bloke to the back of taking off jet...


----------



## dude120

Hmm, I'd put Metroid Prime and Halo CE up as some of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> What is "it."


I think he was replying to Art Vanelay

Not sure.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> Simcity 2000- Seriously EA, give me this with updated graphics, and take my money. Every release after this one, it seems like they took away features instead of adding them.


Wat?

Sim City 2000 is a game I can make an almost perfect city in at this point
Sim City 4 is a game that I have put a lot more time into, and I have not found a strategy to make a near perfect city due to its added complexity.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilghaleon*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Unreal Tournament- Quake 3 came out around the same time, but I couldn't believe how much more beautiful UT was. And call me crazy, but I still think Facing Worlds is one of the best multiplayer maps of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


I couldn't agree with you more! Love me some CTF - FACE!! 12 years later, UT is still so much fun!

The creativity in Half-Life really made that game a great, complete/overall game!


----------



## duox

Zork: the Grand Inquisitor.... ya I bet no one saw that coming.


----------



## ragebomb156

Resident evil 4 for the pc was a simulation of a sort. Or at least from my memory it was.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan the bloke*
> 
> Halo 3. I cant even imagine how many hours ive sunk into the multiplayer on that.
> I just wish it would come to PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for messing about on, it might have to be Just Cause 2...
> ive put nearly 65 hours into it. Its just too satisying to tie a bloke to the back of taking off jet...


I don't really think hours spent is a good way to decide how good a game is. I have like 25 hours in Portal 2 and 500 hours each in Left for dead 2 and Monday Night Combat . Portal 2 is the much better game in my all time standings.


----------



## d-block

Halo 3


----------



## OwnedINC

Am I the only one who found halo and zelda to be boring?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Am I the only one who found halo and zelda to be boring?


Halo was "meh" for me. I did enjoy ocarina of time though.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Am I the only one who found halo and zelda to be boring?


I believe so.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I don't really think hours spent is a good way to decide how good a game is. I have like 25 hours in Portal 2 and 500 hours each in Left for dead 2 and Monday Night Combat . Portal 2 is the much better game in my all time standings.


I agree. The 10 hours it took me to beat Alan Wake were way better and more memorable than the 20 hours I spent playing Alien Swarm. Generally though, I think singleplayer games are shorter, but an absolute blast in that time while a multiplayer game can be moderately fun for way longer. I really like the competition aspect of multiplayer games which makes them last much longer even if there's no new content or story.


----------



## madevil20

One of my all time favorites, most likely my ALL TIME favorite is Operation Flashpoint.








The reason why is because it was the first real war simulator out there, and Boehmia REALLY put a big effort on making it despite its big flaws. The original campaign was just magnificent. I loved the plot behind it, and how a small company could make such a big hit, with such innovations.








After it came the mods, and all the downloadable addons you could easily install, and still have hours and hours of fun after completing the campaign.
And the Editor was just brilliant. It´s just not a normal editor. After you changed it to Advanced mode, it´s a Professional Editor.









Not a game everyone knows, but some of the old hogs out there know it or if you don´t, you really should


----------



## .:hybrid:.

So many awesome games throughout my lifetime. However I would put Age Of Empires 2: + Expansions as my favourite.

Close second: GTA: SA

Third: Pokemon and Dungeon Keeper 2


----------



## Legonut

Battlefield 2142. It's like Star Wars Battlefront 2 and Battlefield 2 put together. Titan mode is the best game mode for any FPS, as it requires resource management on the commander's part and coordination within squads in order to take down the enemy titan and defend your own. That on top of some awesome vehicles (BATTLEWALKERS!) and a great engine makes it the greatest game ever.


----------



## Boinz

One of the greatest games of all time for me has got to be Batman Arkham City,

AWESOME STORY
AWESOME GAMEPLAY AND MECHANICS
Awesome voice acting and cast.
Great cohesion.
Awesome graphics, the list goes on.
And it truly does justice to everything that encompasses batman.


----------



## raiderxx

Maybe not the best but I very much enjoyed red faction gorilla. My friend and I spent hours just 1v1 with the hammer.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Am I the only one who found halo and zelda to be boring?


No, I could never get into those games either. Halo was never very exciting for me, as it was that kind of game where you had to fire an entire magazine from your weapon at 5 feet from the enemy to kill them. there was never the same kind of excitement you experience in a game where you aren't obviously superior to your enemies. I just didn't like the gameplay of any of the ledgend of Zelda games


----------



## willis888

Planetside.

Its a pure-PvP sandbox, and as such I think it has a lot of replayability. Emergent gameplay keeps it fresh, you can develop and evolve effective tactics and counters, or just for fun run 50 AC-130 gunships one night, 50 infantry with sniper rifles the next, or don't shoot at anything and just gather players from 6 continents together to peacefully build a sand castles out of hovertanks and then use them as pylons in an ATV race.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willis888*
> 
> Planetside.
> Its a pure-PvP sandbox, and as such I think it has a lot of replayability. Emergent gameplay keeps it fresh, you can develop and evolve effective tactics and counters, or just for fun run 50 AC-130 gunships one night, 50 infantry with sniper rifles the next, or don't shoot at anything and just gather players from 6 continents together to peacefully build a sand castles out of hovertanks and then use them as pylons in an ATV race.


Are the people who live in Antarctica excluded? That's not fair. Anyways how do they keep everyone organized to build if it could also be such a chaotic game.


----------



## Forrester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> No, games should never be remade unless they were broken.


but what about when the gamecube becomes a rare relic?
(hell it probably already is and I'm the only one that still has one for those days when I wanna play zelda)

the great games shouldn't have to die with their platform.


----------



## lurker2501

Tetris obviously.


----------



## KenjiHateme

For me it's definitely Metal Gear Solid 1.
I can't even count how many times I played that game and still have to cry.
I have only rarely seen such a good story and heard such a good soundtrack.
Everytime I hear The Best is yet to come it gives me goosebumps all over and
I have to think of all the sad moments of the game.

Thank you Hideo Kojima for making my childhood so awesome.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> notsureifserious.jpg
> I would call Galaga nostalgic, but not necessarily the best of all time.


I can honestly play it all day long and never get bored of it, especially when you get a couple of people over and some drinks. Although, that combination makes any classic game fun.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I can honestly play it all day long and never get bored of it, especially when you get a couple of people over and some drinks. *Although, that combination makes any classic game fun.*


More like any game.









But anyways, I'm not a big arcade-game person, so Galaga isn't really my thing, but I will admit that it is one of the more fun arcade games.


----------



## M4fade

So many good games out there... tough choice.

Greatest for me would be Chrono Trigger. Fun combat system, time travel, interesting story, memorable characters, amazing music. I've played through it like 15 times now over the years. Decked out my characters with all the added content and new items in the Nintendo DS version too.

Runners up would be:
Final Fantasy VI
Starcraft
Warcraft 2 and 3
Link to the Past
All Pokemons

Edit: Saga Frontier 2 as well!


----------



## Stuuut

Can't pick between these 3
Diablo 2 LOD
Unreal Tournament GOTY
Final Fantasy 8


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> but what about when the gamecube becomes a rare relic?
> (hell it probably already is and I'm the only one that still has one for those days when I wanna play zelda)
> the great games shouldn't have to die with their platform.


You can run game cube games off an emulator. I think the core i7 is the only one fast enough to do it without any problems, though.

I also have no idea what the legal status of emulators is. If I already owned the game is it legal?


----------



## sage101

GOD OF WAR 2 and Pokemon Gold


----------



## Dirkonis

Dragon Warrior on the NES, got me into RPG's and eventually MMORPG's. Story was strong for that time, game-play was awesome. Who would have thought you had to talk to the fire in the old castle to progress forward?


----------



## DirectXtreme

Single-player: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Multi-player: Quake III


----------



## TiHawk560

The best game of all time was Ultima Online before it got nerfed into carebear land.

For me it was the best game ever. I could write a whole essay on how awesome the game was but I won't do that. What I will say is that there was so much to do in the game I never got to experience everything and explore everywhere in the couple years I played it. I also never have gotten a rush from any other game like I did from UO.. It set the bar to an unreachable height. What I don't understand is why that didn't set the model for MMO's instead of something silly time/quest/level/item grind like WOW.


----------



## FreddneX

Full Thottle


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreddneX*
> 
> Full Thottle


Oh that game was awesome. I liked curse of monkey islands better.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I also have no idea what the legal status of emulators is. If I already owned the game is it legal?


*Here* is Nintendo's FAQ on emulators.


----------



## Statius

Halo 3. Very in depth story, amazing music, very strong impression in all senses.


----------



## jammo2k5

This game was the pinnacle for me.
It was so much fun to play, there was no silly tutorial level either, you got it and played it and if you beat it you felt good because you worked it out and weren't told what to do.

It was the high point of the true platforming game and i still play it once a year to this day.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Super Mario 64/Super Mario Galaxy/Galaxy 2


----------



## TheGovernment

PC - Joint Operations (you could make your own maps) and BF2
Xbox - Halo or Rally Sport 2
Xbox 360 - NHL10 with the 99 glitch
PS1 - twisted metal or Road Rash 3D
PS2 - GTA vice city
3DO - Return Fire or need 4 speed
Sega Saturn - Daytona or Duke Nukem 3D
Sega Genesis - NHL 93
N64 - Golden Eye or Turok
Nintendo - double dragon 2 or Mario 2
Super Nintendo - Mario Cart
Sega CD - Ground Zero Texas (just cause it used video and was cool at the time)
Gamecube - Super Mario Sunshine
Dreamcast - And 2K sports games


----------



## y2kcamaross

I forgot to add in Killer Instinct(arcade) and Mortal Kombat 2(arcade), I've spent more money on those two games than any game or system or pc


----------



## dutchgenius

Mega Man 2
Shining Force (better characters than 2)
Shining Force 2 (better story, animations, and mithril weapons)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 (Dreamcast version)
Mass Effect Trilogy (ME2 is my personal favorite but the score in ME3 is unreal good)


----------



## Thingamajig

Like many others here, Zelda would be one of my all time favorites.

Ocarina of time, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker - in that order.

Everything good about Nintendo can be found in those original classics. Pity they're not churning out such quality anymore, although they have come close with other games (Such as Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword). I particularly liked Twilight Princesses music and darker atmosphere:






As for the DS/Handheld releases, eh, they don't interest me.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hour1702*
> 
> *Here* is Nintendo's FAQ on emulators.


If that's the case, why doesn't Nintendo start selling ROMs, I'm sure that they would get a lot of money.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If that's the case, why doesn't Nintendo start selling ROMs, I'm sure that they would get a lot of money.


Though the console design themselves aren't very conservative, everything else about Nintendo is conservative.


----------



## dutchgenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> If that's the case, why doesn't Nintendo start selling ROMs, I'm sure that they would get a lot of money.


emaulators are open source... and why would they sell something that you can find for free on the net in about 30 seconds of googling?

they way they make money off old games is by selling downloads of old games on current systems or selling "greatest hits" compilations, but these will not nearly generate the profit of a new title


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dutchgenius*
> 
> emaulators are open source... and why would they sell something that you can find for free on the net in about 30 seconds of googling?


Make money off people who don't know how to google something. There are a lot of those people.


----------



## famous1994

N64-Super Mario 64
NES-The Legend of Zelda
NGC-Metroid Prime
NGBC-The Legend of Zelda The Oracle of Seasons
NGBA/NGBASP-Megaman Battle Network
PC- Tie between Unreal Tournament GOTY and Deus Ex GOTY
PS1-Metal Gear Solid
PS2-Tie between Final Fantasy X and Max Payne
PS3-Uncharted
PSP-Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core
Sega Genesis-Super Street Fighter II


----------



## The Master Chief

Halo Combat Evolved.


----------



## peterbazooka

This is a really tough one but I'll list a few of my favorites of all time in chronological order

Super Mario Brothers 3
*Metal Gear Solid*
Diablo II
Resident Evil 4
Demon's Souls
Dark Souls

If I had to pick my favorite of all time I would probably go with Metal Gear Solid. When that game came out I had just turned 11 and it blew my mind. It was one of the first 3D games I played and it was by far the hardest game I had played that I took the time to beat. I can still remember almost every boss fight but the one that stands out the most was the first one against Psycho Mantis where you had to swap out the controller to the other port or he was impossible to kill and he would make remarks about how reckless you were playing with only "X" amount of saves etc... Another memory that really stands out was the first time you had to call Meryl the only way to find her frequency was to look on the back of the game case, it took me weeks to figure that out because up until that point no game I had played ever mentioned looking something up in real life, I assumed there was a cd case in the game I needed to find


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> PC - Joint Operations (you could make your own maps) and BF2
> Xbox - Halo or Rally Sport 2
> Xbox 360 - NHL10 with the 99 glitch
> PS1 - twisted metal or Road Rash 3D
> PS2 - GTA vice city
> 3DO - Return Fire or need 4 speed
> Sega Saturn - Daytona or Duke Nukem 3D
> Sega Genesis - NHL 93
> N64 - Golden Eye or Turok
> Nintendo - double dragon 2 or Mario 2
> Super Nintendo - Mario Cart
> Sega CD - Ground Zero Texas (just cause it used video and was cool at the time)
> Gamecube - Super Mario Sunshine
> Dreamcast - And 2K sports games


Yea I 4got golden eye for the N64 that was a great game


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I forgot to add in Killer Instinct(arcade) and Mortal Kombat 2(arcade), I've spent more money on those two games than any game or system or pc


Great games man.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> Final Fantasy X


I hated that game. I wanted Tidas to die throughout it.
Here's a great excerpt from it:


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Pokemon. A vital piece to everyone's childhood.


Pokemon didn't exist in my childhood.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The original Homeworld. I've never liked another game as much.


This would be a definite runner up for me. Gameplay is very solid and the story is one of the best of any genre.

However, the adaptive difficulty was a turn-off. More than once I had to reload a level and intentionally do worse so that the next map wasn't impossibly difficult. I really did not like being punished for doing well.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Pokemon didn't exist in my childhood.


That sucks! Pokémon was one of the most addicting games you could ever play. Plus the TV show was awesome.


----------



## vitality

halo 2.


----------



## boredgunner

Best game of all time for me? Definitely S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl. It has the best combination of a great campaign, great story, atmosphere, difficulty, RPG elements, open world lasting appeal, and it is one of the best games when it comes to mod capabilities. I've been playing it lately with 3 mods + my own tweaks, no other game has been getting much playtime from me.


----------



## Saiyansnake

*Zelda: Ocarina Of Time* and *Metal Gear Solid*!!! Oh man some of my fondest childhood memories have to do with these two games. I even started a Zelda club back in middle school lol. I still listen to the music on my ipod to this day. Other runners up are: Golden Eye, Super Mario Bros. on the NES, and WoW.


----------



## jcamp6336

Dark Age of Camelot, if you know, then you know.


----------



## Leyaena

I must say that some of the things you guys picked so far had me raise an eyebrow or two.
I guess there's no accounting for taste though, if you like a game that's your good right









My top 3, in no particular order:
* Deus Ex (original)
* Diablo II: LoD
* Final Fantasy VII through X

Okay, I guess it's not strictly a top 3, but it's so hard to pick just one FF ^^


----------



## Rmerwede

Chrono Trigger love incoming!

Fantastic story, lovable characters, fun and unique battle system, decent graphics for the time. This game had it all and edged out its predecessors in all facets. Was the best of its time, and still has lasting mass appeal to this day.


----------



## Mbalmer

Mass Effect Trilogy - Each one was better then the previous one...I didn't even mind the ending.

Mike Tyson's Punch Out! - Original NES

NFL2k5

Skyrim

I'm sure I'm forgetting others


----------



## AbdullahG

This is a tough one, but I am going to go with Kingdom Hearts 2. I just love the mash up of different worlds and characters. Combat and gameplay are colorful and fun for me; nothing too difficult and nothing too easy.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Best game of all time for me? Definitely S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl. It has the best combination of a great campaign, great story, atmosphere, difficulty, RPG elements, open world lasting appeal, and it is one of the best games when it comes to mod capabilities. I've been playing it lately with 3 mods + my own tweaks, no other game has been getting much playtime from me.


I loved Shadow of Chernobyl, but it was kind of hilarious how you had to shoot some enemies 20 times in the face to kill them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Mass Effect Trilogy - Each one was better then the previous one...I didn't even mind the ending.


Really? I thought that they got progressively worse, and then that ending was so terrible; it basically made the second game pointless in the series.


----------



## tpi2007

It is almost impossible to say as there are so many great games over the years. For younger people who still haven't played the classics it's probably easier to answer this question for now, but for me it seems like there are so many categories and so much different kinds of enjoyment you can have that I'd have to split this into categories and historical times. Here it goes:

*The Secret of Monkey Island and Monkey Island 2*: It's always hard to try to pick one of these so I have decided to mention them both together. These two are part of the "official" story envisioned by Ron Gilbert and by now are also part of what you can consider true classics of adventure games, and for these Lucas Arts has its name engraved in the story of computer gaming with full merit. The story, the humour, the beautiful graphics, the beautiful music and innovative sound system, all contribute to making these two an experience you won't forget. There are two remakes now, but I still prefer playing the originals, which still have the best control system, although I have to say that it seems the remakes capture the spirit quite well, even if it can sometimes be a bit odd to hear the characters you voiced in your head now having real voices (but you can always switch to playing the original game within the remake).

*Day of the Tentacle*: although not the last in the series of Lucas Arts adventure games, it's probably it's pinnacle. This is the sequel to Maniac Mansion, which is also considered a classic (although it has a bit of a cumbersome control system for my taste), and let me tell you guys, it's absolutely brilliant. They pushed the control system to the edge and made it possible to play three characters in different times and the actions you perform in a time may affect the other and you can even exchange small objects through time. If it sounds confusing, then you have to play it because it's one of the best games ever made. They made a floppy version that only had the introduction with voice, while the CD-ROM version features voice in the whole game, and that is the one you should be playing. Again, the brilliance of Lucas Arts adventure games is all here: brilliant script filled with humour and wit, beautiful graphics, this time in a 'wonky' style that goes perfectly with the story, amazing sound as always, with the added benefit of the realism voice brings.

*Prince of Persia*: The game that started the Prince of Persia franchise is a work of art. Simple, yet beautiful, both graphically and from a game play mechanics point of view. This was one of the first games to employ rotoscoping in order to give you much more lifelike character movements compared to what had been done until then. Also, compared to the original Apple II release which had more limited sound hardware, the PC version had a beautiful rendition of the initial soundtrack if you had a soundcard to make it shine.

*Sonic the Hedgehog:*: I played this game on a Game Gear, and at that time there was nothing comparable to it in either Nintendo's consoles or on the PC. The sense of speed that you got out of a game like Sonic spoke modernity into my mind. All other platforms seemed slow in comparison, for the simple fact they didn't have something comparable to Sonic. Only three years later did the PC get something comparable, with Jazz Jackrabit. But Sonic didn't just get the speed right, the character was loveable, the graphics were beautiful, the level design and gameplay variety was great and the music was awesome.

*One Must Fall: 2097*: This is a personal favorite. Developed by Diversions Entertainment and published by Epic MegaGames, this game brought to the PC, along with Jazz Jackrabbit, but with more originality, the sense of fast action speed of fighting games from consoles, but in a game where the fighter is a robot. Each robot has different attacks and you can upgrade it with parts, bringing in a component of buying robots and managing your robot to the game, making it even more interesting. If you want to play it now, you can legally download it because it's been declared freeware by the developers in 1999.

*Wolfenstein 3D, Doom, Quake and Quake 3 Arena*: It's really impossible to leave either one of these out because each represented a fundamental mark on what we now call the FPS genre. Wolfenstein wasn't actually done, technically speaking, in real 3D, as Carmack once explained, because the hardware at the moment wasn't powerful enough to do that, so some programming trickery had to be implemented in order to make it look like 3D. Needless to say, apart from the technical marvel, the game was quite fun too. Then came Doom, which still wasn't full 3D (you couldn't have overlapping floors), but gave you a much bigger sense of being in a 3D world, with much better graphics. And then, of course, Quake, which was the first full 3D FPS. I'm a bit hesitant about Quake though, because as a game it doesn't stand apart, but the fact you were in a full 3D world for the first time made up for that. Quake 3 Arena on the other hand is a great game, and still a lot of fun today, along with its open source counterpart, Open Arena, with its all new maps, which extend the fun even more.

*Half-Life 2*: If I wanted to be a historian, I would have also added Half-Life, but the truth is I only got to play it last year (or was it in 2010 ?), and, while I can guess (and have read about it, of course) that it must have been a ground breaking game, the truth is that it didn't stand the test of time that well, especially the graphics, and when you play Half-Life 2, the departure and improvements in all domains is so big that, personally, Half-Life 2 is my favourite. HL2 is simply brilliant. I have played it countless times, and learned something new, every time I played it.

*Portal 1 and 2*: I played the first game in one go, for around 7 hours and absolutely loved it, from the first levels where you got the hang of the mechanics and familiarised yourself with the mystery setting and glaDOS' voice, to the last level that is almost as big as the rest of the entire game and really makes you fall in love with it, all the way to the cherry on top of the cake which is the music at the end, this game is a little gem. Portal 2 is even better. In a way Valve is continuing the legacy of Lucas Arts with both the Half-Life and Portal series. Portal 2 represents a major improvement in story telling, and there is even space for Greek mythology, making this game a classic. The attention to detail put into this game makes Valve one of my favourite game developers of today.

*Crysis*: This is the game that for years you would struggle to run. And probably its biggest asset was also its biggest problem. A lot of computers could run it in medium and high, and let's be honest, it looked awesome in high settings, better than all the competition, but people saw the "Very High" setting in there and just had to have it. This surely led to much frustration and saying the the game was very demanding, with the demo and the full game itself suddenly being used more as a benchmark tool than as a game. But in all honesty, the game as a game is very good. Of course you're not free to go everywhere, but the level design creates a sensation of freedom that is unparalleled and the different ways you can accomplish each given tasks, along with innovative suit modes, quickly accessed with the mouse's scroll wheel, give this game plenty of life. Facial animation does promise in the beginning of the game, but then they don't hold the rest of the game to that standard, which is a bit disappointing, and the story itself could have been a bit more interesting, but all in all the game does more things with more value right than things wrong. It does get a bit boring if you play it too many times, but it's great fun to play it at least 3 times, as it's got enough different ways to accomplish things to make it interesting all the way. And is it me or those North Koreans' voices are so cheesy that they're actually cool ?









*GTA: EFLC TBoGT*: Yes, it's a console port and it doesn't have support for AA. But it also has a lot of graphical options and the graphics are better than the consoles. And even though it may not be very optimized, there are not many games that feature the level of freedom you have in this game. This is as free as you're going to get: air, sea or land, you can do any at any time you like, with the widest assortment of vehicles you have ever seen in a single game, and with the most cinematic real time camera control system. And then there is the sense of value for money: you can basically keep playing the game after you've finished the main story, without having to repeat any part of the game. Flying around, parachuting, driving or sailing or walking or running around, creating all sorts of situations, all the while listening to great music (including your own if you like), is both realistic, in the sense that life doesn't end once you've completed something in your life, and also fun, in the sense you can basically do anything and it all plays out differently each time. And if GTA IV has a dreary tone to it, especially at the beginning, with the city looking a bit like London, GTA: EFLC TBoGT is the best of GTA IV: the best graphics, with a radiant Liberty City, the funniest characters, arguably the best radio stations (although GTA IV's stations are also good, but with a different style, more suited to the story line), more weapons, more cars, and with characters that make a comeback from GTA IV, and it all ties together seamlessly, for what is one of the greatest conclusions to a game (storytelling and cinematics wise, all the while giving the player control of the game), if you consider GTA IV and GTA: EFLC as a single game, that I have ever played.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> It is almost impossible to say as there are so many great games over the years. For younger people who still haven't played the classic it's probably easier to answer this question for now, but for me it seems like there are so many categories and so much different kinds of enjoyment you can have that I'd have to split this into categories and historical times. Here it goes:
> *The Secret of Monkey Island and Monkey Island 2*: It's always hard to try to pick one of these so I have decided to mention them both together. These two are part of the "official" story envisioned by Ron Gilbert and by now are also part of what you can consider true classics of adventure games, and for these Lucas Arts has its name engraved in the story of computer gaming with full merit. The story, the humour, the beautiful graphics, the beautiful music and innovative sound system, all contribute to making these two an experience you won't forget. There are two remakes now, but I still prefer playing the originals, which still have the best control system, although I have to say that it seems the remakes capture the spirit quite well, even if it can sometimes be a bit odd to hear the characters you voiced in your head now having real voices (but you can always switch to playing the original game within the remake).
> *Day of the Tentacle*: although not the last in the series of Lucas Arts adventure games, it's probably it's pinnacle. This is the sequel to Maniac Mansion, which is also considered a classic (although it has a bit of a cumbersome control system for my taste), and let me tell you guys, it's absolutely brilliant. They pushed the control system to the edge and made it possible to play three characters in different times and the actions you perform in a time may affect the other and you can even exchange small objects through time. If it sounds confusing, then you have to play it because it's one of the best games ever made. They made a floppy version that only had the introduction with voice, while the CD-ROM version features voice in the whole game, and that is the one you should be playing. Again, the brilliance of Lucas Arts adventure games is all here: brilliant script filled with humour and wit, beautiful graphics, this time in a 'wonky' style that goes perfectly with the story, amazing sound as always, with the added benefit of the realism voice brings.


Those games were great. I remember them more than any other games in my childhood.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I loved Shadow of Chernobyl, but it was kind of hilarious how you had to shoot some enemies 20 times in the face to kill them.


That was Clear Sky. One headshot from pretty much any gun would kill any person in SoC. Just don't mix pistols with Exoskeleton-wearing enemies... then it would take quite a few headshots. Nevertheless one of the first things I did before playing this game was edit all weapon stats. SoC may be my favorite, but it's certainly far from flawless. The closest thing to a flawless game I've found is Amnesia: The Dark Descent. It's in my top 5 too.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That was Clear Sky. One headshot from pretty much any gun would kill any person in SoC. Just don't mix pistols with Exoskeleton-wearing enemies... then it would take quite a few headshots. Nevertheless one of the first things I did before playing this game was edit all weapon stats. SoC may be my favorite, but it's certainly far from flawless. The closest thing to a flawless game I've found is Amnesia: The Dark Descent. It's in my top 5 too.


No, it was Shadow of Chernobyl. I had the AN-94 on the mission where you go into X-15 (I think that's the number), and when I came out, I had to shoot the soldiers attacking me in the face ten times each. There was also one arena challenge where you attack two spetznaz soldiers with an AN-94, and it's almost impossible due to the strength of their armor.

Call of Pripyat had amazing combat mechanics, though.


----------



## Zarchon

For me the game was X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter. I really wish they would remake that game. GOG, are you listening?


----------



## Zarchon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> The best game of all time was Ultima Online before it got nerfed into carebear land.
> For me it was the best game ever. I could write a whole essay on how awesome the game was but I won't do that. What I will say is that there was so much to do in the game I never got to experience everything and explore everywhere in the couple years I played it. I also never have gotten a rush from any other game like I did from UO.. It set the bar to an unreachable height. What I don't understand is why that didn't set the model for MMO's instead of something silly time/quest/level/item grind like WOW.


I played this game oo. It was terribly laggy in the beginning. You had a hard time just getting your group to the quest. When we did get to a quest, we went into a cave and had a great time. When we came out all beaten and savaged, some guy fire balled us and took everything. While digging for ore to make a weapon, second level, some guy 14th level, came by and killed me and my buddy. Took everything except our picks. Told us we were lucky he left us those. We quit and started playing Ashron's Call.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> No, it was Shadow of Chernobyl. I had the AN-94 on the mission where you go into X-15 (I think that's the number), and when I came out, I had to shoot the soldiers attacking me in the face ten times each. There was also one arena challenge where you attack two spetznaz soldiers with an AN-94, and it's almost impossible due to the strength of their armor.
> Call of Pripyat had amazing combat mechanics, though.


Playing with unmodded weapons and armor statistics, I can confirm normal soldiers and people die with one rifle shot to the head. Two specific outfits (one worn by soldiers, other worn by various people) protect them from more than one shot though. The bullet count was in fact too high in all of them, easy fixes at least.


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarchon*
> 
> For me the game was X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter. I really wish they would remake that game. GOG, are you listening?


Haha I was nearly gonna say this over half-life. I still remember when balance of power came out and I was like...oh my god. I can fly b-wings and blow up super star destroyers


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zarchon*
> 
> I played this game oo. It was terribly laggy in the beginning. You had a hard time just getting your group to the quest. When we did get to a quest, we went into a cave and had a great time. When we came out all beaten and savaged, some guy fire balled us and took everything. While digging for ore to make a weapon, second level, some guy 14th level, came by and killed me and my buddy. Took everything except our picks. Told us we were lucky he left us those. We quit and started playing Ashron's Call.


And that is why it was the best game ever. The struggle. The struggle to simply survive and keep playing. Also there were no levels in UO. Another reason why it was so great. You must have that second level and 14th level mixed up with a different game. I know it was many many moons ago......

but yes, you were lucky he didn't loot your picks.


----------



## F2 Components

Shenmue. Totally unique, you literally lived his day to day life. I spent 3 days straight playing it way back when, no other game have I ever HAD to play so badly.

Good old Dreamcast.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Really? I thought that they got progressively worse, and then that ending was so terrible; it basically made the second game pointless in the series.


IN TALKING ABOUT MASS EFFECT TRILOGY


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Having to be in the MAKO (?sp) so much in the first one kind of ruined gameplay for me, almost to the point that if I went back to play the trilogy again, I would consider skipping it. (Although I wouldn't end up doing it, but then I'd say to myself "I can't stand driving around in this xxx thing!" Really enjoyed the gunplay and story.

I loved the second one because of the characters that were introduced, minus jak and miranda, they just annoyed me. Wasn't big on scanning each individual planet, but was better then driving MAKO around all over. Gunplay was excellent, but I missed Ashley. Liked the story.

The third one was EPIC, in my opinion. I loved the story, loved that Ashley was back and the gameplay was good. I loved how certain characters died and they captured the sadness of them dying. The ending that *I played* made me sad because I wanted Shepard to save earth AND end up with Ashley, but that was the sacrifice that Shepard made. Sure I knew he was going to die, but when it happened I was just sad....well, as sad as a video game came make a person...Keep in mind that I didn't play any of the games until the whole trilogy was released. I didn't even know what it was about and I avoided all reviews/conversations about the game..playing it from the beginning to the end without having to wait for another game to come out also added to the story because I was more attached to each character because everything was still new.

All in all, I don't know when I will play a game that will be better then this, I wish I could play it all again for the first time.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> IN TALKING ABOUT MASS EFFECT TRILOGY
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Having to be in the MAKO (?sp) so much in the first one kind of ruined gameplay for me, almost to the point that if I went back to play the trilogy again, I would consider skipping it. (Although I wouldn't end up doing it, but then I'd say to myself "I can't stand driving around in this xxx thing!" Really enjoyed the gunplay and story.
> I loved the second one because of the characters that were introduced, minus jak and miranda, they just annoyed me. Wasn't big on scanning each individual planet, but was better then driving MAKO around all over. Gunplay was excellent, but I missed Ashley. Liked the story.
> The third one was EPIC, in my opinion. I loved the story, loved that Ashley was back and the gameplay was good. I loved how certain characters died and they captured the sadness of them dying. The ending that *I played* made me sad because I wanted Shepard to save earth AND end up with Ashley, but that was the sacrifice that Shepard made. Sure I knew he was going to die, but when it happened I was just sad....well, as sad as a video game came make a person...Keep in mind that I didn't play any of the games until the whole trilogy was released. I didn't even know what it was about and I avoided all reviews/conversations about the game..playing it from the beginning to the end without having to wait for another game to come out also added to the story because I was more attached to each character because everything was still new.
> All in all, I don't know when I will play a game that will be better then this, I wish I could play it all again for the first time.


Why does everyone hate he MAKO? It was a little broken, but you could just drive past the enemies if you didn't want to fight in it.
You liked Ashley? I killer her the first chance I had.








Also, the reason that ending was terrible was because it made no sense, unlike the originally planned ending would have. I sounded like the last season of lost.


----------



## Mbalmer

How could you kill Ashley!?!?! LOL, That is what makes this game great, because the story you have is way different then mine....

And yes, MAKO is horrible


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> How could you kill Ashley!?!?! LOL
> And yes, MAKO is horrible


I killed Ashley because she was terribly scripted, and those MAKO scenes take up a whole 5 minutes of the game if you don't bother fighting the enemies.


----------



## Mbalmer

...but she was so pretty.....

Landing on the planets and driving around in the MAKO took way longer then 5 minutes. And then when I would get to a "landmark" it would be some ancient artifact that I would never use..talk about a waste of time getting there....I didn't mind fighting in the MAKO, it was the driving all over the planets for basically nothing that drove me crazy.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> ...but she was so pretty.....


lol
Quote:


> Landing on the planets and driving around in the MAKO took way longer then 5 minutes. And then when I would get to a "landmark" it would be some ancient artifact that I would never use..talk about a waste of time getting there....I didn't mind fighting in the MAKO, it was the driving all over the planets for basically nothing that drove me crazy.


Yeah, those missions were completely pointless.


----------



## KipH

There are a few games that define games for me. HL/CS were great in the lan comic shop and introduced online to me, but DoD was by far the game for me. I loved the ting of the m1 garand ejecting the clip









Civ was a staple for me. Civ 2 was I think best but 3 and 4 had their place. I even liked 5 although it was not as great. But again it was not until you took of to Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri that I lost days in it.

RTS was not my game, although I enjoyed AOE I did not like starcraft at all. That is until Company of Heroes came along. It turned me into an RTS gamer. I am so looking forward to the new one coming out soon. I have played them all. I also love that they made a cross over to my other hobby Warhammer 40k. Great games all.

But the best. The ultimate. The game that made myself and my friends buy computers and figure out how to do online communications (waaaaaay before the internet) was Master Of Orion. #2 was the one for us. We would get together for weekly hot seat battles. Although we still played #1 on occasion. Heck I would play MoOII right now if I could. I really do wish they would make a #3 (don't make me kill you by mentioning that thing that has the name of #3 but is not.)


----------



## PCSarge

Half Life 1, enough said.

it pioneered much of the mechanics in modern day shooters we see now, and its still fun as hell to play


----------



## gtarmanrob

Pff mass effect. There's only one Shephard in my book. And he was on the opposin force to stop Freeman at Black Mesa


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoid.srg*
> 
> BioShock. Everything about this game is great, its simply a masterpiece! Anyone who havent played this game should be ashamed of themself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro 2033 is in the same league, but still not quite as good as BioShock.


Yeah, I'll agree with Bioshock. The setting and storyline was gripping and original, in my opinion.


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas.

Huge sandbox, great little side missions (who doesn't want to do bike races up and down mountains?) and a great variety of locations and people.

I love sandboxes so hard.


----------



## Scorpion667

Hmm

FPS:
1. CS 1.6 - Legendary game
2. Quake 1,2,3 - Along with CS, was the beginning of the competitive FPS scene
3. Unreal Tournament 3 - super fun what with the quad jumps in custom servers
4. COD4 - Very fun game, balanced and competitive

MMORPG:
Ragnarok Online - spent too much time on this game in my younger years. Highly addictive until balance issues came into -play


----------



## Zarkaram

Although the graphics were never really that great, but I would have to say Everquest. The god awful amount of time I spent in the game was more than I ever did for school work. Not to mention it being one of the MMORPG's that paved the way for WoW and the fact that it is still being played today.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Metal Gear Solid 4 for me. The sole reason I bought a PS3, and one of the only games I've ever had the interest in to beat more than once. Absolutely splendid experience, not just a game. Can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## CasanovaFly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> No, games should never be remade unless they were broken.


I don't think a "remake" is a bad thing. A "remake" in the current sense, though, is. The Hollywood "let's remake it but change it" formula sucks. If you took any game, like I mentioned earlier, update it to current level of aesthetic prowess seen elsewhere and then add to it (not change, add) I will never say no. Hell, I'd go out and pay $50-60 right now for an updated (not just an "HD" release, either; has to be fully revamped graphics) version of Ocarina Of Time for Wii U.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> but what about when the gamecube becomes a rare relic?
> (hell it probably already is and I'm the only one that still has one for those days when I wanna play zelda)
> the great games shouldn't have to die with their platform.


Great games shouldn't have to die but I don't think they will. With the emergence of online "arcades" and online play a lot of games are popping up. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles IV I downloaded a demo for on my 360 (with updated graphics). So you'll see those popping up.

Here's a little story about not letting games die: back when GameCube came out and they released that Zelda bonus disc with Ocarina, Majora and a couple other games on it, I had to have it. I came across only one way to get it: own 3 or 4 Nintendo games, send them the UPCs or whatever and they'd send you a copy. Being young and having no internet-buying prowess at the time, I saw my life flashing before my eyes. I wasn't going to buy the crappy games they wanted UPCs for, so I had an idea. I went to my local video game rental store (I believe it was a Rogers Video) with a pen and paper and proceeded to copy down the UPCs for all the games. Went home on the tubez, plugged the information in and now I have that collector's disc. And I think I'm going to start playing it...

Oh, and TMNT IV kicks butt. There were a few SNES games that just rocked the house. Like Aladdin.


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> No, games should never be remade unless they were broken.


i guess it would be good for a remake of bf3?


----------



## Psyrical

Super Mario Bros
GTA SA
Mortal Kombat III
Half Life Series
Portal
Team Fortress 2
All Pokemon for Gameboy color (Especially Yellow







)


----------



## neurotix

Chrono Trigger SNES.

This one's easy.


----------



## Bruennis

In its heyday, I don't think any game can match World of Warcraft


----------



## Thingamajig

This thread inspired me to replay Ocarina of Time, but as i lack a working N64, i decided to upload my own playthrough and share it on youtube using the Project64K emulator.

This game definitely is one of my all time favourites without a doubt. It's somewhat sad that no games can really top it - not even Nintendo again. Does anyone else feel that the remake of this game for the handheld is a bit poop? It sucks that they've really cartoonized it to appeal to a younger audience. Heck, on this games release, even the artwork for it seemed far more darker and realistic.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> It's somewhat sad that no games can really top it - not even Nintendo again.


I guess I am one of the few that think Majora's Mask was better, which was made by Nintendo. I think the reason most people like OoT better is because it is more nostalgic.


----------



## j3st3r

FF7 - best story out of any game hands down.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3st3r*
> 
> FF7 - best story out of any game hands down.


Nah, the Life's End mod for Half Life had the best story.









Hey, I found a speedrun of the entire thing. It's gets hilarious around 8:30 where you have a hallucination and then go on star trek.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Best half life mod ever. Well, actually the scientist slaughterhouse mod was pretty hilarious too.


----------



## Inconvenient

Probably all of the original pokemon games for gameboy which i probably spent 1000+ hours playing. Along with pokemon stadium on N64. Diablo II and Halo I and II. Hands down, best games ever created.


----------



## ivr56

Hard choice between Burnout 3: Takedown, Need For Speed: Undergound 2, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Freelancer for me


----------



## doomlord52

I've only been gaming since about 2000, and only on the PC... sooo...

*Crysis*

No game has had such an impact on basically everything in the gaming industry. It pushed graphical tech forward an insane amount, showed that you could still do an open-environment FPS game, and showed that you could actually have complex gameplay. Crysis 2 came out in 2007, and even with the release of the GTX280, Nvidia was STILL talking about how "you can finally max out Crysis at 1920x1200". Here we had a game that would obliterate any hardware that it was given, and contrary to belief, actually used it fairly well (Crysis is NOT poorly optimized). Crysis gave us a ton of crazy stuff. The nanosuit, which allowed for some spectacular gameplay (look at some of the high-level Crysis Wars frag vids), real-time weapon customization, which let us basically use any weapon in any roll (shotgun + laser + sniper scope lol), and fairly destructible environments.

Outside of the game itself, Crysis is also the game that got me into modding and game design. The editor alone probably has at least 500-1000 hours of use on it, not to mention the Crysis War editor.


----------



## Axon14

World of Warcraft is, at least in my eyes, the best game of all time. It's success is virtually unparalleled.

With that said, the best single player console game I've ever played is Super Mario 3, followed by the (imo highly underrated) Super Metroid. Obviously we are all shaped by our respective ages, I'm sure someone who is currently 25 or so will like playstation/N64 era games, whereas I'm 33 and the NES/SNES were the systems I really grew up with.

Also, best arcade of all time is Street Fighter 2. In its prime, a single cabinet after school would have people surrounding it for hours, and the baseline game play is still relevant today.


----------



## darknight670

*Farmville* - Shaped the future of gaming for the centuries to come


----------



## Boyboyd

Half Life 2. It's 8 years old and still looks ok. It's also still a best-seller.


----------



## ironsurvivor

The first big game of my childhood and i adored every minute of it was definitely pokemon. I loved all of those games so much. idk if it was the best game of all time for pc, but i have a lot of memories of playing MDK as a kid on pc as well.


----------



## 2thAche

Original Half Life.

1: Redefined the FPS genre from mindless shooter to interactive, movie-like experience
2: MP experience became the standard to measure all others
3: Made MP mods legitimate and desirable (counterstrike etc)


----------



## Photograph

*PC/Mac:* Starcraft with the Brood War expansion

I have been playing this for the last 12 years, only the original UT or UT2004 come close to the number of hours worth of fun









I have not had enough time to get into Starcraft 2 just yet but it will happen.
*
Console:*

Tie between Final Fantasy 6 and Super Metroid


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> Original Half Life.
> 1: Redefined the FPS genre from mindless shooter to interactive, movie-like experience
> 2: MP experience became the standard to measure all others
> 3: Made MP mods legitimate and desirable (counterstrike etc)


While I agree it did change the PC FPS genre, I think Goldeneye 007 was probably the bigger influence to FPS of the mid-late 90's. Wolfenstein we can credit with the first "modern" FPS, then Doom set the standard along with its millions of mods (loved Star Wars mod for it), but Goldeneye set the standard for multiplayer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> *PC/Mac:* Starcraft with the Brood War expansion
> I have been playing this for the last 12 years, only the original UT or UT2004 come close to the number of hours worth of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had enough time to get into Starcraft 2 just yet but it will happen.
> *
> Console:*
> Tie between Final Fantasy 6 and Super Metroid


I agree with all your choices except I am not a Starcraft fan. FF6 is probably my 2nd favorite FF, and Super Metroid by far is my favorite. UT is also one of my favorite FPS that I spent hundreds upon hundreds of hours on.

For me, since nearly all my favorites are listed, I am going to go with:


Everything about this game was unique and executed extremely well. I love the story and how you are able to see it progress so fluidly. I am always able to be immersed in the universe of this game and nothing ever messes that up while playing it. The artwork/character design is probably my favorite of any game. I also love the combat system and the fact that you can craft/use a million different weapons. The music is also perfect for setting the mood. Just a great game with some good plot twists that keep you wanting to press on. I am still waiting for some kind of sequel.

Anyways, I love the opening introduction:


----------



## mothrpe

Half-Life 2 and the episodes.....never before was I so interested in seeing what happened with the story and the characters. I was totally hooked and still am.


----------



## flushentitypacket

Perfect Dark 64 is one of them. The single-player and co-op missions were great, and there were interesting things you could do from exploring the main facility in between missions. The level of customizability in multiplayer was lightyears ahead of its time, and still remains ahead of most games released today. The number and novelty of weapons was also the best I've ever seen (_every_ weapon, including unarmed, had a second "mode").

There were also interesting game modes, such as one where one player is playing the mission as usual, and the other player gets to take control of a nearby enemy soldier. Each time the other player dies, he gains control of another enemy soldier. Very cool.

If not the best game, certainly in the top 3 of under-recognized and under-appreciated.


----------



## Paradigm84

Bioshock, the atmosphere and story of the game was just perfect.


----------



## jstevenintexas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darknight670*
> 
> *Farmville* - Shaped the future of gaming for the centuries to come


This game for me really pushed the technical boundaries of my system. I also thought the storyline and music were really complex.










Best game of all time for me was Starcraft with Brood War. The cutscenes were great, music was spectacular, and the gameplay mechanics were just so well thought out.


----------



## Newbie2009

Shenmue - Sega Dreamcast - Way ahead of it's time. This was out when the PS1 was the dominant force. Blew me away. Art, I would describe it as.
FFVII - Sony Playstation - Story and the materia system. Best Final Fantasy game ever.

Zelda - Ocarina of time - Nintendo 64. Just great gameplay.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Bioshock, the atmosphere and story of the game was just perfect.


That was a great game. I felt that they blew the ending though.


----------



## Mirjalovic

i enjoying Re-Volt & Football Manager 2005 than any games that i played.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> That was a great game. I felt that they blew the ending though.


Yeah I get that, the final boss fight was waaaaay to easy.

I should probably try and finish Bioshock 2.


----------



## Ghoxt

Best Opening Scene - Half Life for the descent into Black Mesa on the Tram, the then groundbreaking voice acting, and calamity when it hits the fan.

Best Full FPS Game - Daikatana







j/k *"Deus Ex"*

Best Isometric - 3 Way Tie (Command and Conquer, Diablo, Warcraft)

Best PVP MMO (RVR) - DAoC

Best Dungeon Crawler MMO - WoW

Honorable Mention - Bullfrogs Dungeon Keeper - Casino Jackpot - "Burn Baby Burn..Disco Inferno!!" & of course the Doms...


----------



## Pengasus

Commander Keen =D


----------



## StormX2

hmmmmm

This is tough

Fighting Games and RPG's dominated my Console life.

Fighting Games,

Marvel Super Heros. The Chaos Gem's Thanos, Phylock was my God Class, Won many tourny's with her and plenty of cash along with those win =) and I was only 12 - My other top class was the obvious Wolverine. My play style with Psylock and Wolvy involved lots of feints dashes forward with quick dashes back to throw people off their own rythm.

The game itself was a Step Up from X-Men Children of the Atom, which in its self was great, but Combo system was less involved and only Cyclops and Wolverine really dominated the game combo wise. I of course am a Huge fan of just about Every Single Vs series that came after them. But I was unformately NOT as successful in the arcades with the newer ones =/

Tekken 1, and Tekken2, Cannot begin to tell you how many hours I spent on this game , Bought it Day one with my PS1 reserved =)
I was first out of my Group of Friends to really own in the game,
best Characters, June, I had an Infinite Combo that annoyed everyone.
Jackie Chan (I cant remember his name!!) I was the only one of my friends that truly understood how to play him, Lots of Feints, lots of tricks and great combos, and I was the only one who could get his Super move timed properly lol
YoshiMitsu, I was deadly with him, often using the suicide move to win.

RPG's.

How can i not start without Chrono Trigger? First RPG I ever played, I was terrible at it firs ttime around. As I played I learned to Love it more and more. What a story, so fun going through time, awesome characters, and the X Slash deal whrere you can do double and tripple moves combined with various team mates, EXCELLENT! And greatest of all? Akira Toriyama had a hand in the characters!

Suikoden 2 , What Can I say, Tons of Tons of characters to unlock for your party, 6 People in party at once tons of Combo Attacks with various groups of Players in yoru party kept things interesting. The Large Scale Battles were cool and I certianly enjoyed the whole Rock paper Scissors 1 on 1's etc. I remember Locking myself in the house for a portion of the summer playing this game like a fiend.

But the Most Enduring game I have ever played, Never got bored of, and Never looked to replace,

Day of Defeat for PC. Started in the Alphas as I did with every single mod made back then for Half Life (Im also a LONG Time Player of Team Fortress, Team Fortress Classic) and played since early 2000 until Source came out and DoD Source was in beta somewhere after 2004 If I recall. Been playing that ever since to this day. It helps that Im with a Guild called [Beer-Count] and our server is designed for Aholes like me to exist where I can say and do pretty much whatever I want, Just Dont Move the Piano in Ava, and dont talk Politics, Speak English and your good.

So my Bets game ever has to be DoD for pure replayability. It just never got old =)


----------



## Nivacs

Team based FPS Starseige:Tribes - One of the original team based FPS games. Fully moddable and had the greatest mapping modding community in its day. Not to mntiaon Net code that was so tight it ran on 14,400 modems with no issues

Single Player FPS - Half Life This was just really a pinnacle of gaming to me

RTS Warcraft 3 (+ TFT) - Great gameplay and the moddability made games like DOTA possible. IMO This was Blizzard's greatest contribution to gaming (With Starcraft / Brood War a close second)

Dungeon Crawlers - Diablo II Lord of Destruction - Once agian this game was so much better due to an active and creative modding community

MMORPG - Dark Age of Camelot - IMO the best PVP system ever put into a MMORPG and the first game that PVP was not an afterthought

RPG - Planescape : Torment - Just an amazing RPG


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs*
> 
> Team based FPS Starseige:Tribes - One of the original team based FPS games. Fully moddable and had the greatest mapping modding community in its day. Not to mntiaon Net code that was so tight it ran on 14,400 modems with no issues
> Single Player FPS - Half Life This was just really a pinnacle of gaming to me
> RTS Warcraft 3 (+ TFT) - Great gameplay and the moddability made games like DOTA possible. IMO This was Blizzard's greatest contribution to gaming (With Starcraft / Brood War a close second)
> Dungeon Crawlers - Diablo II Lord of Destruction - Once agian this game was so much better due to an active and creative modding community
> *MMORPG - Dark Age of Camelot - IMO the best PVP system ever put into a MMORPG and the first game that PVP was not an afterthought*
> RPG - Planescape : Torment - Just an amazing RPG


Ah Yes, I forgot to add MMO's

I agree

Daoc got me into MMO's RvRvR was Godlike and always something going on.

This game kept me Happy for about 6 years total!

Another Long Laster, but patheticly so, Runescape ^.^

I was on Beta Team and played for years before I had computer enough to start playing Daoc. After that Id only log in every now and then for some reason or another, and have to this day randomly logged in.
Unfortunately i dont put much time into it anymore

So my highest lvl is still like lvl 91, with a Crud Tons of Pures I made in teh old days (my group of friends were the first ones to do 1 def, 40 Att Str Pures with R2H for Uber Player Killing. I used to 3 hit everyone =)

best RTS Ever = Total Annihilation and especiall Core Contingencies Expansion!

Omg the Community was awesome, TONS of Totcal Conversions, TONS of new Units to download. KROGOTH!!!! say no more, it was god in a game

Also loved it for the 3d Models that changed orintation on certain Landscapes, that was new to the RTS world


----------



## MaDeuce50

Moonwalker









He made thriller, Thriller.


----------



## furmark

i played moonwalker as a kid could never remember the name of it thank you for the blast from the past ;p

ide have to say mine was counter strike source ive been going back to it year after year and its still fun for a couple hours a week


----------



## Devo 66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> best RTS Ever = Total Annihilation and especiall Core Contingencies Expansion!
> Omg the Community was awesome, TONS of Totcal Conversions, TONS of new Units to download. KROGOTH!!!! say no more, it was god in a game
> Also loved it for the 3d Models that changed orintation on certain Landscapes, that was new to the RTS world


Yes wicked game, I also loved how artillery could shoot half way across the map w/spotters. I wish the ai was better though, but so many units for any environment. I wish I played it online

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> DoD was by far the game for me. I loved the ting of the m1 garand ejecting the clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Another sweet mod for HL and the BAR was a beast too, DOD was the only game I joined a clan with and competed.

MMORPG it was Ultima Online for me loved the PvP ( pre AoS).

I think the best "current" game is Project Reality (BF2 mod). Love this game, so realistic and fun. What other game can you legitimately use suppression fire as an effective tactic? Flying through Muttrah in a huey to land on a roof top while taking fire was awesome. I also really enjoy the teamwork aspect of this game which I think is it biggest downfall as well, it's not a one person game, if you have a ****ty team get used to loosing everytime. Oh and HUGE maps made it even more challenging and good squad tactics was key. I haven't played a game with realism like that and I'm not talking about graphics. Oh I guess the other downside is you can't just jump in and out of a game they can take hours to play.


----------



## Stemnin

It's hard to decide one, I have played a lot of games for hundreds of hours, some thousands.

But Phantasy Star IV: The End of the Millenium will always have a special place.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> Super Metroid


That's a good one. Very good one. And a good series. One of the few where the the best games are the current (haven't played Other M though) (Super Metroid is old but is probably the best).


----------



## Dextroz

Too many games to mention but i would say zelda ocarina of time. Also final fantasy 7, metal gear solid, err too many to mention.


----------



## Zarchon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> And that is why it was the best game ever. The struggle. The struggle to simply survive and keep playing. Also there were no levels in UO. Another reason why it was so great. You must have that second level and 14th level mixed up with a different game. I know it was many many moons ago......
> but yes, you were lucky he didn't loot your picks.


Yeah, you are probably right on the levels. We only played that first month. I am 57 and the memory isn't what it used to be. UO could have been a much nicer experience. It could have been the Warcraft of MMO's before Warcraft.


----------



## drufause

I would have to say the two games I loved playing the most were both on my Commodore 128. The one I spent the most time playing was probably Sid Meier's Pirate's. I know for sure one time during summer break I for sure played that game all night long. My mom came in my room to ask if I had gone to bed yet and I told her in a little bit I don't have school. She responded Its saturday morning and the sun is coming up you really should sleep for a bit. I can remember spending so much time trying to conqure all the spanish cities to convert them to english, french, and dutch. It was not that I am against the spanish but they were the world power in the game and so the obvious one to pick on for the under dog.

The other game I really loved playing was called Elite. It was a 3d space combat and trade simulator. You spend time going from planet to planet trying to trade goods and upgrade the engines, lasers, and other aspects of your Cobra II class starship. The fun factor for this game stopped when the 5.25 floppy of the game I had broke. The small metal ring in the center of the disk that allowed the drive to spin the media broke off rendering my disk useless. Man i still miss this game.

Honorable mention is Wasteland. I'm looking forward to the reboot of this game.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Zelda: Majoras Mask and Ocarina of time

besides that:
Final Fantasy VIII and Legend of Dragoon


----------



## Zinxe

Red Dead Redemption
The game is beautiful, especially for its time. The game mechanics in general are amazing. The controls are friendly, clean, and intuitive. It is open world with a (somewhat) unique theme. Most importantly, the story was compelling and the ending was brilliantly awesome. Then after all of that, they release DLC to make it even better. If it wasn't for Dead Island, the RDR Undead Nightmare would be the greatest zombie game ever created, in my opinion.


----------



## RussianHak

HALO 1, I have so many hours in it and such great times playing it. If only PC Version was back. 2nd will be Battlefield Bad Company 2.


----------



## DizzlePro

GTA San Andreas

Best action Storyline


----------



## skylinecalvin

Final Fantasy X, enjoyed the story line and thought the cutscences looked awesome although Tidus got annoying at times.


----------



## dephekted830

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Single-player Legend of Legaia
> Multi-player... 1.6 or DotA


Holy mother of.... Legend of Legia was easily one of the best games ive ever played. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## MaDeuce50

These


and the greatest game of all time is


----------



## 4LC4PON3

For me personally it is WoW & the Assassins Creed Series. Alot of people will disagree on both of my choosing but I loved every bit of each


----------



## hour1702

l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> For me personally it is WoW & the Assassins Creed Series. Alot of people will disagree on both of my choosing but I loved every bit of each


Assassin's Creed was good, but I think it is starting to get bland. It's pretty hard to keep that style of game interesting after 4 games (will be 5).


----------



## TwistedDivision

Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne. That's what got me into gaming, and my best friend and I played that non-stop when we were kids. However, I always compare modern games to it and they don't compare, which leads me to play game way less now.


----------



## Waterkool

Panzer General II


----------



## Newbie2009

Nomination: FLASHBACK, Snes, Megadrive,PC









Because remember it as the toughest game I beat as a kid, I was about 10 so not sure if the game or my age. Point is never got bored of playing it and dying and beat it in the end. Way ahead of it's time in my opinion.


----------



## Farih

Secret of Mana !


And

Zelda: A Link To The Past !


----------



## Xaero252

Super Metroid, no contest. The original Metroid was a niche game, to be sure, it was free range, but lacked a map, had tight but uncomfortable controls and non dynamic linear gameply. It was replayable but not enthralling. Super Metroid, on the other hand was a completely different story, tight smooth controls, a functional map system, free roaming non linear gameplay, huge dynamics in the control scheme and the replayability of coccaine. The story line was impressive but unobtrusive and left something for both serious and casual players to enjoy - anybody could pick up this game and play it for hours on end. I still play through it around once every 5 months. Its that good. Really, go play it now.

I was actually pretty torn between Super Metroid and Megaman X4 but Megaman X4 was pretty niche and the storyline was obtrusive, the gameplay was super dynamic but strictly linear.

Also, why is it that all of the choices in the thread seem to be modern shooters? These would be some of the lowest titles on my list of top games, in all honesty, and I play shooters religiously.


----------



## Equine

Rogue. Then nethack. Endless replayability, complexity, innovation. It spawned a whole genre, and I have seen a couple of games in this thread that fall under it. There is nothing I can actually bash the game for, other than being one of the most frustrating games I have ever played. Dice rolls FTW!


----------



## karko05

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Shckr57

I could never say there was one game that was the best, because there were a select few that i still remember to this day, that none compare to. They not only let me remember the great times i had, but they also set such a high standard that i find it very hard to enjoy the games out nowadays.

The games that i still love to this day would have to be

Console:
Ratchet and clank (Ps1/2), the ps3 versions suck
Ace Combat (Ps1/2), Xbox360/ps3 versions suck

Handheld:
Pokemon (1st Gen was the best, but 2nd and 3rd were pretty good as well)

Pc:
Command n Conquer (red alert and generals)
Call of duty 2
Unreal Tournament 2004
Half-life 2
Mass Effect

There are still a bunch of games that i had a great time playing, but they never really did compare in the long run to these.


----------



## Accuracy158

I don't really have a favorite game of all time but right off the top of my head I will say Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater is way up there (same with the first).

Starcraft 2, Rome Total War, The Witcher games, SOCOM 1 & 2 ...gosh I at least need to sort it by genre.


----------



## Solstice11

I have to say, at the risk of being burned at the stake, my most favorite game is Final Fantasy X.

The reason why is how much I connected with Tidus's opinions on Spira's traditions of defeating Sin. Also those cutscenes are still amazing.


----------



## hour1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> Super Metroid, no contest. The original Metroid was a niche game, to be sure, it was free range, but lacked a map, had tight but uncomfortable controls and non dynamic linear gameply. It was replayable but not enthralling. Super Metroid, on the other hand was a completely different story, tight smooth controls, a functional map system, free roaming non linear gameplay, huge dynamics in the control scheme and the replayability of coccaine. The story line was impressive but unobtrusive and left something for both serious and casual players to enjoy - anybody could pick up this game and play it for hours on end. I still play through it around once every 5 months. Its that good. Really, go play it now.
> I was actually pretty torn between Super Metroid and Megaman X4 but Megaman X4 was pretty niche and the storyline was obtrusive, the gameplay was super dynamic but strictly linear.
> Also, why is it that all of the choices in the thread seem to be modern shooters? These would be some of the lowest titles on my list of top games, in all honesty, and I play shooters religiously.


Super Metroid was awesome, but climbing those GIANT shafts with the tiny platforms got REALLY annoying.


----------



## damric




----------



## damric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*


Even better was the second run through of the game. The monsters were harder and there were more ways to find secret doors, ect.

Edit: this game is so awesome that it made me double post.


----------



## CSCoder4ever

My all Time Favorite Game is Unreal Tournament 2004.

Each match is different every time you play.


----------



## Rzhrqq2641

Definitely Majoras Mask. Most fun I've ever had playing a game. And I was so young so I didn't know much English at the time, which made it an even bigger adventure. Such a great game. Of course I don't think it's the same amount of fun now these days, but the memory of it will always remain.

After that I'd actually have to say Bioshock. Some people might disagree, but I think it had one of the best stories EVER. So interesting, weird, creepy and cool. And at that time the gameplay mechanics was pretty amazing! So yeah.


----------



## skyline_king88

Well for me the best is hard I would go with the elder scrolls and ff 7,8

Sent from my HTC-X710a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dalastbmills

I would say Ocarina of Time. Beat it countless times. Even got it for the Wii.

My second favorite is FF8. Also beat that countless times. Been looking into getting a PC version off ebay. Pretty expensive though. =]

FF9 is also up there for me.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solstice11*
> 
> I have to say, at the risk of being burned at the stake, my most favorite game is Final Fantasy X.
> The reason why is how much I connected with Tidus's opinions on Spira's traditions of defeating Sin. *Also those cutscenes are still amazing*.


This one will always be burned into my memory:


----------



## Marioshi

Loved reading all of these.

If I were to pick a one from each system that I had:

SNES: Super Mario RPG
N64: Ocarina of Time
PS2: Gran Turismo 3
PS3: Valkiria Chornicles
PC: Knights of the Old Republic
Gameboy: Pokemon

I look forward to getting back into PC gaming now that I have a proper rig.


----------



## altsanity

BlazBlue Series on Xbox. Best fighting game IMO.

Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 on PC, I sucked with the playstation controller. Rodney Mullen pulling darkslides... :O

American McGees Alice and Madness Returns. Just plain beautiful.

But number 1 has to be Baldurs Gate 2. It was my entry point into RPGs and I've sunk hundreds of hours in it. EPIC story, so much to do, awesome characters and it looked amazing. Can't wait for BGEE

"Go for the eyes Boo, GO FOR THE EYES!!!!!"


----------



## pushaz

Deus Ex (the first one,original) - never have seen anything like that after - the story,conspiracy theories,memorable NPC's,and still sooo many questions left not answered..That was a GAME...I play'd it more times than any other games,and still finding something new..


----------



## Ghov

If you have never played Halo 1 PC you cannot comment on anything else.


----------



## chainsaw2000

Quake 2 - Because it was my first pc game and i just loved it. also my first co-op multi player Exp. I still love this game and Jamout to the soundtrack to this very day. a close 2nd would be Diablo 2 becuase i still get the itch to play d2 even when playing Diablo 3


----------



## cavallino

Bioshock. Still my favorite game of all time.


----------



## Abir

Soo many to choose from, but i would say Mario


----------



## esp42089

I think the original Zelda on NES. It started one of the most well known and popular series, and has spawned many many sequels, proving to be an enduring powerhouse for Nintendo and a reason many people, myself included, continue to go back to nintendo. I still go back and play it occasionally; it is very fun.

In fact, almost all the games on the original Nintendo are a lot of fun.

For PC: it was the original Starcraft; it introduced me to the RTS genre and I think it had the best balance and setup of any of the RTS games. I like SC2 as well, but Starcraft is the original and the backbone of SC2.


----------



## Fan o' water

Best RTS - Company of Heroes. Great gameplay, unit types, maps and visuals. Awesome campaign
Best RPG - Skyrim. Huge world, tons to do, good leveling options
Best Story Driven Shooter - Half Life 2. Fun and excellent story
Best RPS(?) - Bioshock. Best audio I have ever heard in a game, some fun levels.


----------



## Artikbot

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker.

Why? Because it was the maximum exponential of how to rememorate a previous game (Ocarina), without making it dig too deep into the storyline, whilst building a totally different and refreshing game and giving a completely new spin to the series.

Some blamed the graphics, me, I found them perfect for the title. And the whole audio aspect (music, environments, sound effects) was probably amongst the best on the series.

To me, it is a cult game, and my personal favorite masterpiece of the whole gaming history.


----------



## MakubeX

Too hard to choose just one...

*Castlevania: Symphony of the Night* - PS1
*Super Metroid* - SNES
*Metal Gear Solid* - PS1
*Final Fantasy VIII* - PS1
*Half Life 2* - PC


----------



## TigerStripes

Best all-round and single-player game, in my opinion, is Chrono Trigger. Pretty much for reasons others have mentioned. It was nothing short of revolutionary for its time and honestly, for a turn-based RPG, the only thing that you could even call dated for this game is the graphics. I still play frequently and am still amazed at the detail and the extent of game.

For multiplayer, I've never had more fun than the original Super Smash Brothers. Talk about innovative - this series is probably one of the most creative sets of fighting games ever devised, and so much deeper than your typical button masher. I loved breaking out jigglypuff's screamer on the people who didn't know it existed... just awesome. Plus, who can forget the commercial? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K783SDTBKmg
The first Halo is probably a close second though.


----------



## ieya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivacs*
> 
> RPG - Planescape : Torment - Just an amazing RPG


Agreeing with Torment; superbly crafted game, well written characters with perfectly chosen voice talent to back them up, and a unique storyline.


----------



## Huzzbutt

Elasto Mania

just because


----------



## snipekill2445

Medievel - PS1

One of the first games I ever really got into when I was like 5, I loved it so much.

I wonder if I can find it for PSX


----------



## azaroth

Im going to the the ******* on here and say Zelda 2: the Adventures of link.


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

halo 2

the only game I couldn't stop playing, Even nowadays sometimes I go play it on my 360. halo 2 is the best game becouse it was revolutionary, and new it brought life to games with epic graphics and a very very good story line. the game itself was fun to play, and if you wanted it was hard. And it was about the last mainstream title that wasn't mainstream, if you look at COD now, it's just a repetition of the COd before it, just boring. And halo 2 was the gap between that and therefore the best game ever.

my english is getting worse every day.


----------



## Solstice11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> This one will always be burned into my memory:


Ok maybe I should clarify, the CGI cutscenes like when Yuna performed the sending in Kilika or this one in particular (Skip to 3:50 to see what I am talking about):






As for that cutscene the voice acting was *TERRIBLE* and it too is burned in my mind


----------



## nexcor

NetHack because f you


----------



## damnwebsite

Roller Coaster Tycoon 1, call of duty 4, counter strike source

RCT = endless sandbox fun, never get fun because you can start drowning guests in 100000 ways (actually just dump in water)
Call of Duty 4 = promod is really competitive and it keeps me wanting for more, if im tired i just play nomod
Css = 100000 minigames, zombie escape, multigame,bhop,surf etc


----------



## *ka24e*

Super Metroid - SNES

That has to be my single most favorite game ever. There is seriously not one aspect of that game I did not like, and even today this game has a seemingly infinite replay value.


----------



## HK_47

Shenmue. it was years ahead of its time in graphics, and immersion. sega created a living breathing world.


----------



## Steffek

Can't really say best of all time, but I can say best for the time.

Pre 8 bit wars would be Montezuma's Revenge or MULE.
8 bit would be Phantasy Star
16 bit would be Y's book 1 and 2 on Turbo CD rom.
32 bit would be Panzer Dragoon Saga or Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
for newer games I would say World of Warcraft or Grand Theft Auto depending if you are into MMORPG's or not.

If I would be forced to say 1 game best of all time, it would be Tetris.


----------



## king8654

Warcraft 2 BNE...ftw


----------



## Venatik

Hmm.. don't think I've ever given the same answer twice in these kinds of threads.









I'll go with Knights of the Old Republic. I've been exlusively a PC gamer for a long time now. The last console I owned and loved was the NES, so not much to say on that front.

I beat the original KotOR some 17 times before I moved on to another game. Only a few games have held my attention longer, among which Morrowind, WC3 (+TFT) multiplayer and WoW, so there's an honorable mention for them too.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Medievel - PS1
> One of the first games I ever really got into when I was like 5, I loved it so much.
> I wonder if I can find it for PSX


My god i had completely forgot about this game and medieval 2! I used to love medieval. have you found it yet by any chance?









*EDIT*

I've found the .img files for medievil 1 and 2 which i'm using on ePSXe if anyone wants, just drop me a message and i'll help you out


----------



## PvMAlexei

I would have to say that, personally, I think DooM (1993) is the best game of all time. Not only was it so phenomenal when it was released both graphically and in terms of horror, it sparked the revolutionary FPS-genre. You could say that Wolfenstein 3D is the game that originated FPS, but it was DooM that really brought out the multiplayer aspect of FPS shooters with its being the first to use direct modem connections as well as LAN, and it coined the term DM (deathmatch). I first played it when I was about 4 years old. Finding out the IDDQD (invincibility) cheat from a friend of my father was so amazing at the time LOL. Last time I blasted through the game was only a few weeks ago. It holds a lot of nostalgia for me and I always end up coming back to it to once again blast some Cyberdemons and Spider Masterminds







Apart from DooM, I would easily throw in Quake 3, Heroes III of Might and Magic, Counter-Strike, CSS, Half-life 1&2, Crysis 1 and Battlefield 2&3 into the mix.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Excitebike for me. Woot Woot my 400th post!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Oh how silly I'm about to sound but I have two.
Firstly runescape. Yes, it's a terrible game but back in the day when we were early teens it was great fun to log in with everybody and go around the wilderness PKing... My best memories will be of my first 99 which was fishing, It took me so long to get but was oh so worth it.

Secondly Happy wheels, an odd choice but I'd put it as second for the sheer funny times that were had with friends looking at all the gore.


----------



## HooKnows

I'm going to have to +1 with the Deus Ex crowd. Playing that game years ago really brought the action genre back to the forefront and merged enough genres to really set the example for many great games today, including games like Bioshock and Dishonored. The game bent around your decisions and really the storytelling made all the difference.


----------



## mr sadistics

for me i can said not one game but 5 games sure baby

zelda ocarine of time
world of warcraft
resident evil 2
metal gear solid
deus ex

this 5 games in my opinion beat any next gen games! for much they are amazing games , big history, nice graphics, very very replayable games , each one make at before and after....


----------



## duox

Though I am unlikely to ever play console again ( though I may get a wii U when its in the 200 range) , Zelda Ocarina of Time is the best game of all time in my opinion. Mainly because the puzzles,environment, story, and boss fights are still better than any other action adventure game I have played. Witcher 2 is the closest experience I have had to Ocarina of Time. I do not count the multiplayer games in my decision though because I think the people that play the game make a multiplayer game what it is as much as the developers. In the multiplayer realm I doubt I will play anything better than Star Wars Galaxies the rest of my life.


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

My favourite game of all time is Shadow of the Colossus for PS2/PS3.

The reason why it's my favourite game of all time is because of the music, the unique style of gameplay, and I LOVE fighting big bosses in games, and Shadow of the Colossus does a pretty good job of giving you big epic boss battles. If a game has good music, then I tend to enjoy playing the game a lot more. Shadow of the Colossus has some of the best music I've ever heard in a game. I constantly listen to the soundtrack whenever I'm listening to music, just simply because I love the music THAT much. Shadow of the Colossus is such a unique game, and it's a game that I will never get tired of playing.


----------



## Valor958

Favorite game of all time&#8230; it's really hard to narrow it down to one having played for some 20 years now. There are a LOT of great games, and I remember having played most of them, but I guess I'll make a short list of my standouts.

I'm a FF fanboi, that's for sure&#8230; so:
Final Fantasy 7 - Most of the FF games are great and very influential in their release generation, but FF7 stands out to me as the pinnacle of their series. The characters are all great and well formed, with back story and character development. Even Cloud, who people hate on, is the way he is because of his history. Plus&#8230; he's better than Squall imho







The graphics were awesome for their release as well, and the pre-rendered cutscenes really made it stand out. The length, replayability, complexity, and freedom the game offers just put it leagues ahead compared to even new games. I've replayed FF7 so many times that I practically have the entire game memorized&#8230; I can't play it anymore since as soon as I start it up&#8230; the whole game replays in my memory and I'm just done lol. That's my fault though. - almost forgot.. HOW&#8230; but this is the only game I've played where I can honestly say that myself and a group of friends all cried about poor Aerith  Nothing like anger and revenge to drive your feelings towards the main antagonist in the game. He made it personal&#8230; real personal.

Another RPG would be a popular one on here is seems:
Chrono Trigger - This game was out the same time as the earlier FF games (2 and 3 I believe.. .which were great too), but I really feel Chrono Trigger was a stand-out game with its story and the way it all came together. It has a great cast of characters, a developed story, great environments, and the gameplay itself is very well polished. It is familiar but pulls you in at the same time. I played this game many times over the years and enjoyed it every time. It's sequel&#8230; Chrono Cross&#8230; though good, didn't share the same success in my book.

Deus Ex - This game is considered widely to be the pinnacle of story-telling and has real implications for your actions throughout the game. The amount of thought and polish that went into this game was little short of perfect. Though the graphics are dated, the HD mod for it brings it back with a little flair and this is still one of my favorite games to play. There's a ton of replay value if you want to change your play style as well. The other Deus Ex games are good in their own right, but I'd put this as the best, and one of the best period.

I've seen this mentioned already as well:
Battlefield 2 - This game enjoyed many years of HUGE success with several expansions, and I played it practically from release until BF3 release. The graphics are good, though there's better now of course. The gameplay is top notch and was balanced back and forth to still be a functional and greatly enjoyable game. It's a very accessible game where you could pick up and go, and the 'better' weapons out there didn't really provide that much of an advantage. Skill wins. My absolute favorite feature, Commander. I loved being the Commander and helping my team towards victory and not just kill whoring&#8230; plus cartillery and supply squashes were always fun









Diablo 2 - I'll mention this here for years of replay value as well. Complete D2, with LoD, was about as close to perfect as you can get for a dungeon crawler imho. The rune system was great. The story was good and about as detailed as needed for a game like this. The gameplay was fun, intuitive, and allowed for a great deal of making each character your own. Playing D2 just felt&#8230; right. Sure, it got tired after a while, but when you look at how much time you put into getting to that point&#8230; you may just be surprised. And a few years older.

Metal Gear Solid - I of course mean the 1st one. Military games aren't and weren't new, but this added a very unique aspect with the stealth, and the story was great. NPC interaction was great as well, and I love messing with Meryl&#8230; sexual harassment at its finest. The bosses were unique and creative as well, and most will at least remember Psycho Mantis. I really liked Sniper Wolf though&#8230; women with guns = sexy. Plus&#8230; who doesn't love a freaking cyborg ninja of awesomness? The introduction and conflict with him were among the most memorable game moments I have. Just everything about this game screams polish and dedication from the dev team. This is a must play game for any real gamer.

A lesser known gem:
Vagrant Story - I think I've seen this mentioned twice so far&#8230; this game is just great if you give it a shot. Yes, the main character is named Ashley&#8230; and it's a boy&#8230; mock him and see how far you get







lol . This game has awesome gameplay mechanics and a wonderfully developed crafting system as well. The story is great, though I've been told its confusing..? Either way, I loved it and understood it, and thought it was perfect for what they were trying to pull off. The graphics are none too bad either. The game has plenty of time to be spent on it, and you can easily get lost in some of the achievements /challenges they pose to you. Great game!

Honorable Mentions:
Suikoden - This was one of my earlier games I played on the PS1 and I instantly fell in love. The story is compelling and creative, and the main character you can kind of feel for with his unique.. ailment of having the Soul Eater rune stuck with him. The amount of depth actually in the whole overarching story is pretty amazing when you think of it. Plus, there are 108 characters to choose from&#8230; each with at least a little story to accompany them. THAT is impressive. The other Suikoden games expand on certain aspects and develop the story in other ways, but I believe the 1st really holds the title among them.

Star Ocean series - The Star Ocean series are great and definitely worth a play through for most of them. The story is involved and does a good job of making you want to finish the game&#8230; not just to finish, but to see where everything is going to end up. It's hard to really go into more detail off hand, but these games stood out to me and apparently had enough polish to be one of the series I'll mention in a situation like this.

Arc the Lad series - Most people haven't even heard of Arc the Lad. I hadn't until I saw a complete series special box for sale in 2004 and picked it up for $70, including thumbstick covers of the main characters







These games are pretty traditional JRPGs in some ways, but they're unique and really made the genre their own. I played through each like a monster and loved each of them&#8230; There was even an anime made of it, by the same name. The last Arc the Lad game was a slide off, but we had fun mocking one of the main characters. I forget which one now, but we nicknamed one of them Darc the Sad since 'Arc' is no longer a main character and the guy always seemed to be mope about lol. I will say though, the removal of Arc was actually well done and didn't leave you sad to see him go.

Phew, long post, but for a topic like this&#8230; favorite games are hard to pick when you have 30 years to choose from lol.


----------



## KipH

I have to change or add to my answer. World of Tanks

Man, it seems like such a simple game, all you do is drive and shoot other tanks. But it just sucks me in. And it is free.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

It's so hard to choose just one favourite game, for games on consoles, it's got to be Gears of War on the xbox360, I remember seeing the advert on TV before it came out, and then getting it that christmas, spent many many hours on that game's multiplayer, popping heads with the longshot hahaa
For PC, I'd say the game I have played most is world of warcraft, although lost interest greatly half way through cata (after firelands patch specifically),
At the moment, my favourite games would be Dishonored (I'm already half way through my second playthrough after doing a basic run through the day after it came out) and Counter Strike: Source!


----------



## zephiK

Counter Strike..... revamped the whole multiplayer online FPS experience, without CS, COD wouldn't of had the whole idea of "bomb and defusal"


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> Counter Strike..... revamped the whole multiplayer online FPS experience, without CS, COD wouldn't of had the whole idea of "bomb and defusal"


Definitely, I'm still a firm believer that Counter Strike will remain one of the greatest shooters of all time, despite all the COD fanboys that may say otherwise!


----------



## fabrizziop

Half Life series for me, specially HL2, it's extremely well thought, graphics are good, but the most important part is that the story captivates you just like when you read a good book. Plus source runs almost in a toaster, too.


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabrizziop*
> 
> Half Life series for me, specially HL2, it's extremely well thought, graphics are good, but the most important part is that the story captivates you just like when you read a good book. Plus source runs almost in a toaster, too.


Yeah Half-Life 1 was amazing. I have to put Quake up there as one of the best FPS games as well.

Don't get me wrong, I like Call of Duty (especially 1 and 2) I just feel that the game is too mainstream now and all the game developers really care about are generating money rather than a community (currently, the "cod community" is split all over the place -- http://store.steampowered.com/stats -- people are playing MW2 still... MW3... soon to be bo2). CS has a lot of diversity between classic 1.6, source and go but it doesn't help cod's case with releasing a new game every year with paid dlcs. Not that this is a debate about cod or whatever, but man.... the old days when people didn't care so much about graphics and more about gameplay and multiplayer before internet became mainstream was so much better. I miss those days


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> ...but man.... the old days when people didn't care so much about graphics and more about gameplay and multiplayer before internet became mainstream was so much better. I miss those days


THIS +1....

fond memories make me a sad panda when looking at what we have left


----------



## Ghost12

Football manager and bf3


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Football manager and bf3


BF3? I hope you are joking. BF2 was by far a much more important (and better) game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> BF3? I hope you are joking. BF2 was by far a much more important (and better) game.


Not joking no. I love bf3, graphically and the gameplay. Believe it or not never played bf2. I have the bf2 collection on my steam account bought in the steam sale. Loaded it up the other week, it looked terrible. Played bad company 2


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> BF3? I hope you are joking. BF2 was by far a much more important (and better) game.
> 
> 
> 
> Not joking no. I love bf3, graphically and the gameplay. Believe it or not never played bf2. I have the bf2 collection on my steam account bought in the steam sale. Loaded it up the other week, it looked terrible. Played bad company 2
Click to expand...

It looks terrible because it was released god knows how long ago? Its like saying legend of zelda looks terrible because it was released in 1986, and it isnt HD/3d/1337 gfx/.

BF2 was very innovative and fun to play, along with project reality the game was golden.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onex*
> 
> It looks terrible because it was released god knows how long ago? Its like saying legend of zelda looks terrible because it was released in 1986, and it isnt HD/3d/1337 gfx/.
> BF2 was very innovative and fun to play, along with project reality the game was golden.


Im not saying its not what you say it is. I believe you. I was away from pc gaming until last year for a few years except a little while 07-09 so missed it. Games importance relativity is gauged by the user. My two boys have started gaming on the pc now and built them both rigs, one is 6 the other ten. If I was to sit them in front of any old gen game, relative to todays standards it would be terrible all the same, regardless of its place in pc history. I started gaming on a commodore vic 20 as a child then 64 and so on.


----------



## pokerapar88

GRIM FANDANGO - UNCHARTED 2/3 - Half-Life - DooM 1/3 - Crysis - WoW - Mu Online - Warcraft 3/DOTA/LOL - BF3 - MW3 - GRAN TURISMO 1/2/3/4/5 - Forza Motorsports - NFS Underground 2/Pro Street - Prey - (havent tried halo, sry) - Pokemon yellow/soulsilver/black - earthworm jim (sega genesis) - superstar soccer deluxe 98 (sega) - FF-X / FF - VIII (also VI and VII were great) - MGS (all of them) - age of empires 2/mithology - the sims - full throotle (DOS) - GTA 2/3/4 - GRID - max payne -
... I can keep naming them man.... zelda was not one of my favourites though.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> BF3? I hope you are joking. BF2 was by far a much more important (and better) game.
> 
> 
> 
> Not joking no. I love bf3, graphically and the gameplay. Believe it or not never played bf2. I have the bf2 collection on my steam account bought in the steam sale. Loaded it up the other week, it looked terrible. Played bad company 2
Click to expand...

Well we have something in common then. I try to play BF3 every now and then. It looks terrible, plays terrible, then I go back to playing Bad Company 2 as well.


----------



## OwnedINC

I'd have to say DotA, and by extension DotA2

I've put in well over 10,000 hours into them.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> I'd have to say DotA, and by extension DotA2
> I've put in well over 10,000 hours into them.


10,000 hours is over one year of solid game time.... either that's an exaggeration, or you really need to get some sun


----------



## whatsinaname

The Breath of Fire series except for Dragon Quarter. Spent most of my childhood with these. Great single player and clever plot lines. And Soul Caliber 2 most 1v1 fun ive ever had with a game.


----------



## Senator

The Secret of Monkey Island 2 was a biggie for me.

Having already played hours of the Legend of Zelda and enjoying every minute of it, I found the SCUMM based PC game to be a fascinating evolution. It was my first CD-ROM game and the dialogue and plot had me enthralled. It really paved the way for my introduction into the Elder Scroll series and, even more so than all the traditional JRPGs I played, influenced my experience as a gamer.

Before purchasing that my experience in pc gaming was simple DOS games. After that I begin picking up things like Castles II: Siege and Conquest and really seeing what was possible and not just available via console.

That being said, memorable ones include:

Super Mario RPG
Secret of Mana
Faxanadu
Ocarina of TIme
Age of Empires 2
Halo
Deus Ex
Baldur's Gate
EverQuest


----------



## Chakravant

A lot of my favorites (SC, WC2, SotN, FF6, Chrono Trigger, D2: LoD) have already been mentioned. I'm going to dig through the dust bin of history then and pull out 1988's Echelon. It was in many ways a ray-traced sandbox precursor to Wing Commander, and for its time was a top notch game.

I've never understood the Zelda love, to be honest. While the first was great, I felt they really lost a lot of their potential when the franchise went all Puzzle/Action RPG. I much preferred my straight action game.


----------



## Bboy500

By large and far Legend of Dragoon. Never had so much fun beating a game before. Never been so addicted to a RPG the first time through, and never had so much emotion invested in the storyline.

Loved every single second of it and more.

It's also the only game I have replayed over 6 times (Keep in mind its a 4 Disk game) on my PS1, and still turn on about every year to beat. This game and CTR are the sole reason my PS1 is still hooked up to my old Non-HDTV.


----------



## tazmo8448

BF3


----------



## villain

RPG: Mass Effect 2
FPS: Call of Duty 4
Action/Adventure: Ocarina of Time (N64)

Along with many other games that set the foundation for the great games we have today.


----------



## Sikozu

Deus Ex or Half Life 2

Classics.


----------



## 1440Asus

Final Fantasy XI hands down. Really enjoyed leveling with 5 other players against high level mobs. In the higher levels it was great, everyone knew their job and exactly what to do and little to no talking...just business!!


----------



## Valor958

Not that some people don't have valid points, but anymore this has turned into a "What is your favorite game of all time" thread and that's not what OP intended it to be... and clearly stated as much in his post.
A lot of people favorite games are good and some people explain why, but how about BEST game any why? What did it do for the industry or it's genre as a whole? Did it bring something new to the table or do so well that it became iconic in it's own right?
Not to stop people from still posting your favs... but why not elaborate? If you think your fav was also the best game, tell us why.


----------



## Tarnix

TL;DR version after the big line.

Since I put my hands on a The Legend of Zelda cartridge (Link's Awakening, Nintendo Game Boy), I did my best to play the games when I could afford the console hosting them; Link's Awakening(owned, still do but the cart is dead...), Minish Cap(own), Ocarina of Time & Majora's Mask (both played first on N64, bought and played through the story on Wii's built-in emulator),Windwaker(played), Twilight Princess(owned, gamecube), Phantom Hourglass(played, Nintendo DS). The budget didn't allow me to play Skyward Sword and the others after Phantom Hourglass.

While they all are great, each has their own strenght. Twilight Princess has great graphics and a decent story, and the N64 ones had the best story.

Let's put Link aside for a bit...

I learned about The Elder Scrolls when one of my friends talked about it, because he did get the GOTY edition of Morrowind, with the expansion. While I couldn't really get into it (I'm somewhat vain about video games; I have issues going back to inferior/older graphics -which explain part of my distaste for Minecraft). But looking back at it in 2012, this game really seems to be epic. *I am a lore eater*. I owned Oblivion on Xbox360, I played the Shivering Isles on PC (though my computer could barely handle it at the time) and I own Skyrim + Dawnguard on PC.

TLoZ like TES, the story seems to suffer as people wants games sooner, with better graphics. *I think it's sad*.

Halo was a great game, Halo 2 was odd, yet enjoyable, and I didn't play much of Halo 3 (I bricked my X360 DVD before it came out -_-). I however read the first 3 books in french, and Ghosts of Onyx in english. I didn't have a chance to play the following games by Microsoft, but I saw some videos and pictures. Multiplayer is mostly a re-hashing imho, and I don't know much about the campaign, I'm sure it's brilliant as I loved the books.

So I pretty much settle for a three places win... The Legend of Zelda universe, the Elder Scrolls universe and the Halo universe.
Those are my three best "games".
Reason: Best lore, immersion, and soundtrack for all three.

Though, I gotta say that the Starcraft universe is pretty neat too.

Edit: corrected a game name and added a TL;DR reason


----------



## isotrex

It's hard to pick a game of all time. But if it's on every genre then that would be quite easy.
Anyway, I'd choose Broken Sword Shadows of the Templars. It has a great artistic design and animation. The background music and sfx keeps you on your feet. The story is very engaging - unraveling the murder and conspiracy. The game is very intuitive and it keeps you on thinking - solving puzzles and figuring out the next thing to do. Overall, it was a very memorable game. The series is quite good. I can't wait for the new game The Serpent's Curse. Of course from the same team.


----------



## HPE1000

Depends on the genre, but I would say COD4 is the best fps ever.


----------



## Ksireaper

Half Life 2 and Halo: Combat Evolved are tied for my first with me leaning towards Half Life 2.


----------



## Ganf

DragonRealms. Not any of the cheesy derivatives of Salvatore's crappy books. The text based MMORPG. They did a skill-centric RPG with no leveling, and did it well, long before it was a popular thing to do. Rich history to the world that gets added to even to this day, great player community, etc...

Think I'm going to make some time to start playing it again, actually...


----------



## HPE1000

Red Dead Redemption is up there for me.


----------



## madbrayniak

Half Life 2. for single player Can't remember a game that I enjoyed as much as I did that one and had me as terrified as I was in some parts of that game.

For multiplayer games I would have to go with either Team Fortress 2 or Tribes 2. In Tribes 2 and even in Tribes Ascend, specifically CTF, there are many games that are high tensity that I have not experienced in any other game

Co-op would be Borderlands 2 or LittleBigPlanet. I have alot of memorable moments of humor and excitement in both


----------



## nihlius

Starsiege: Tribes

It's just such a great shooter, and it was so far ahead of its' time that it would fit right in with modern shooters. The teamwork required in the CTF maps was just awesome if everything came together for a perfect route, and the speed of it puts Quake an Unreal to shame.







The maps were so massive as well, several square kilometers/miles in size, and if you knew the terrain well enough outside what was displayed by the map, a flag capper could vanish into the wilderness and make it back to his base with chasers being none the wiser to their location.

And the mods, oh god the mods. SST was made the game it was by mods. UltraRenegades, Annihilation, Bob's Spy Mod, RPG mods, there's too many to count. Each one had its' own style of play, and it really expanded beyond the 'base' game, though base was great in its' own right.

The other Tribes games just aren't the same, and Tribes: Ascend, while fun, caters too much to the jaded modern gamer, imo, and while still a Tribes game, just isn't the team-killing to disc jump flag routes that T1 was.

Also on that level, for me at least, is Super Smash Bros Melee. Main fox, anyone?

EDIT: Holy crap, guy above me said Tribes 2. Like a bro! On another note, through TribesNEXT you can still play T2 online. It works with modern os'es too! (works on win8 with no crashes.....yet)


----------



## DarkArc

FPS: Either CS:Source, Doom, or Duke Nukem. I spent many hours of my childhood playing these.

Strategy: Definitely Age of Empires in order of 2>1>3, but I thoroughly enjoyed all 3 of them and still play them all from time to time.

RPG: ES:Morrowind was hands down my most favorite RPG. Great open world combat and the world was very well designed and had lots of unique locations.

Action/Adventure: Monster Hunter Series. I spent way to much time playing these and it was the only reason I even bought a PSP. Thinking I may have to purchase a 3DS so I can play the new ones.


----------



## Psycho666

hmm i'd have trouble choosing between Unreal Tournament and Road Rash.
Unreal Tournament because that game got me into competitive gaming, and Road Rash because...well...it's motorracing and smashing...what more do you need?!


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> hmm i'd have trouble choosing between Unreal Tournament and Road Rash.
> Unreal Tournament because that game got me into competitive gaming, and Road Rash because...well...it's motorracing and smashing...what more do you need?!


LOL, I'd almost forgotten about Road Rash... makes me remember Skitchen too! Ah, the good ol' days of gaming, how I miss them.


----------



## Numik

For me, Heroes of Might and Magic 3 (with both expansions). I've spent soo much time playing this game. And I've spent so much time playing it, I can't play it anymore. After 20-30 minutes I just turn it off. When I play it I no longer think, I just remember everything, how to build, which units to get first, where to find Lumber Mill if I found Stone Mine (and vice versa; and I'm talking about random maps) and I can play on any difficulty level.
But I still love it.
And it's followed by Planescape: Torment (best cRPG ever created) and Diablo series (games I've spent even more then in HoMM3, even though it's easly over several thousand hours).

And there is planty other games I really enjoyed with my over 17 years of PC gaming.


----------



## 1982Chunksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Tetris obviously.


Who put bloody Tetris lol

Errrr Monkey Island 2 LeChucks Revenge


----------



## HighwayStar

I'd have to go with Pokemon Red and Blue versions.

Second pick would be Vanilla through The Burning Crusade World of Warcraft


----------



## Figit090

Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas

It's the farthest in the series I've seriously played, I've only toyed around with GTAIV

I am choosing this one as the best game that I've played because of the huge playing field, the good storyline, number of characters, ability to free roam as much as play missions, and playability. The game has a decent aiming system (although a bit easy if auto-lock is on), good on-foot action, and the car physics keeps me coming back to play more. The storyline is also good enough that it makes the game playable more than once, all the way through. It's a huge game but also doesn't lend itself to life-consuming tendencies like I've seen in other games such as WOW.

Granted I haven't played many games, but as far as all-around awesomeness, GTA:SA is awesome. Can't forget SAMP either, the multiplayer mod for PC, that's pretty interesting.


----------



## Ganf

I think I'm the only one yet who has listed a text-based game....

God I'm getting old...


----------



## zylonite

Dark Souls.

I have beat the game over 50 times and my heart still beats when I invade or get invaded in multilayer or when I open a door in Anor Londo. The satisfaction is amazing.

It is the only game that I would pre-order 3 years in advance....Knwing FromSoft, 3 years is about right....


----------



## FlyingNugget

Tribes 1.

unlimited skill cap
very competitive
team play
strong communities
moding


----------



## Sleepyjeep

Shadowrun for Genesis. it had all the elements of a perfect rpg, and it wasnt some rehashed sword and board high fantasy title. Before i played it i had no idea it was a P&P game. i loved it


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sleepyjeep*
> 
> Shadowrun for Genesis. it had all the elements of a perfect rpg, and it wasnt some rehashed sword and board high fantasy title. Before i played it i had no idea it was a P&P game. i loved it


I used to rent the crap out of that game because I couldn't find a place to buy it in my small town. When the rental stores would rotate their stock I'd have to go from store to store hunting it down. By the time I found it again my save would be gone and I'd have to start all over again. Never got past Salish Sidhe until I found a ROM for it.


----------



## larsahlstrom

Battlefield II.

Battlefield w. Desert Combat. No doubt.


----------



## hakz

Metal Gear Solid & Starcraft


----------



## Pip Boy

Settlers on the Amiga or Hired Guns also on the Amiga.

failing that fallout 3.


----------



## husarowns

Final Fantasy 11 was one of my favorite games...so in depth you could honestly spend a life time playing with the amount of content/jobs and they consistently put out expansions to keep you busy.


----------



## Master__Shake

Final Fantasy 7. nuff said.


----------



## MyNamesAlex

Parappa the Rapper!

Seriously though I dunno. But my current favorite is FTL (Faster Than Light). Such an amazing challenging and addicting game that is different each time

Sent from my Gizmo 9000


----------



## PTrain

This is so dependent on age since a lot of it has to do when you first got into gaming. But for me the greatest game has to be Ocarina of Time. Have played it through a few times and every time I love it. It's long without being a grind fest, varied puzzles, and an interesting world.


----------



## Zero4549

Tribes 2. It has yet to be surpassed in a huge array of factors, and it was absolutely groundbreaking at the time. Don't even get me started on the huge modding community.


----------



## nooboc2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> Final Fantasy 7. nuff said.


FFVII will always be my favourite. If I had lost my memory of all games ever played then FFVII would be the first game I'd play again. The story, the music and the characters came to together to make the best game ever IMO.


----------



## Jarhead

Best? Completely subjective.

Defining? A bit closer to objective

1. Half Life
2. Zelda: Link to the Past
3. Wing Commander
4. Curse of Monkey Island
5. Warcraft II
6. Super Mario Bros 3
7. GTA Vice City

I could go on, but honestly it's been at least fifteen years since a new genre was created. It's all been diminishing returns since these hit.


----------



## woodyfly

Half Life / Counter Strike. End of story.


----------



## Harbec

I'm gona have to say Half-Life 2 not only because the story was awesome and you got the grav gun, but because it spawned and continues to spawn a slew of awesome mods and community projects.

Baldur's Gate + Baldur's Gate 2 would also be way up there for me. I still replay the infinity engine games almost every year. (Can't wait for BG Enhanced







)

Brood War, Warcraft 3, and yes WoW would be close thirds for me. Awesome games.


----------



## Birdy1337

This is a tie for me. Its Duke 3D, Doom and Wolf 3D. It's really hard for me to pick one. Mostly because I played these games back when I was 3 and it basically got me into computers because back then I had to know all the commands to start up the game and use the cheats. My parents were surprised at how amazing I was at such an age knowing and remember everything. They say I had great hand-eye coordination with the mouse and arrow keys (Yeah, WASD didnt happen back then







) Such amazing times. Still play the games to this day.


----------



## Salvador

Final Fantasy VII for obvious reasons.


----------



## dzalias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> *Zelda: Ocarina Of Time* and *Metal Gear Solid*!!! Oh man some of my fondest childhood memories have to do with these two games. I even started a Zelda club back in middle school lol. I still listen to the music on my ipod to this day. Other runners up are: Golden Eye, Super Mario Bros. on the NES, and WoW.


This guy gets it







.


----------



## Bonn93

My top 3

1. FFX
2. BFBC2
3. FFXI - Pre-Abyssea.


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

I have played so many games in the past twenty years. Owned 90% of consoles and 5 years ago started only playing PC gaming.

From category:

RPG: Ogre Battle 64

Racing: Gran Turismo 1

Fighting : Mortal Combat (SEGA)

MMO: FFXI Online (PC & Xbox 360)

Horror: Dead Space, it was Resident Evil 1

FPS: Halo 1,2,3

Best of all time: Final Fantasy 7 For this everything was on point. Addictive, replay value, combat, story, music, All of my 7th grade year gone and a quarter of 11th year in high school. Got the PC version too.

My Favorites now: Skyrim, D3, GW2, Borderlands 2

Future: Halo 4 for PC if available. Sold my 360 two years ago.

Sent from my HTC evo 4g


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuBB3rBunZ*
> 
> I have played so many games in the past twenty years. Owned 90% of consoles and 5 years ago started only playing PC gaming.
> From category:
> RPG: Ogre Battle 64
> Racing: Gran Turismo 1
> Fighting : Mortal Combat (SEGA)
> MMO: FFXI Online (PC & Xbox 360)
> Horror: Dead Space, it was Resident Evil 1
> FPS: Halo 1,2,3
> Best of all time: Final Fantasy 7 For this everything was on point. Addictive, replay value, combat, story, music, All of my 7th grade year gone and a quarter of 11th year in high school. Got the PC version too.
> My Favorites now: Skyrim, D3, GW2, Borderlands 2
> Future: Halo 4 for PC if available. Sold my 360 two years ago.
> Sent from my HTC evo 4g


I'm sorry... when I see your name and Buu making his constipated frustrated face... the mixture just blanks my mind with lulz









+1 on FF7 though


----------



## MisterMalv

Tetris: Been playing it regular for 28 years.


----------



## redxmaverick

I think the best game of all time is Zelda Ocarina of Time. I can't even remember how many times I've replayed that game when I was a kid on my N64. When it came out on the Gamecube, I played the heck out of that too. Now with OoT out on the 3DS, it couldnt be more awesome. I still have artwork of young Link and adult Link that I drew back time that impressed every one in my class. lol


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

P-freaking-ong. Nuff said.


----------



## roninmedia

Final Fantasy Tactics

To me, it will always be the best game of all time and the time I put into it may have spoiled me. Addictive, replay value, combat, story, music. I probably spent 8th and 9th grade playing it. It was probably the first game where I really delved into the mechanics and formulas of gameplay.

And tactical RPGs really do not exist today outside Japan so I was that weird gamer playing Japanese games. Yes, I went and learned some Japanese just to play more games that fit the mold.


----------



## FreddneX

Full Throttle
Grim Fandago
Secret weapons of the luftwaffe
Battlefield 2
Microprose B17 flying fortress
Doom
Wolf3d


----------



## Sumarongi

Everquest - opened up a whole new world!


----------



## Crouch

That's a damn tough question cuz there's too many


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Portal and Portal 2 are my favourite games of all time. I know this is very bias but I love the Portal series.


----------



## hour1702

I would also like to add Metroid Prime.


----------



## Hokies83

Only game that ever made me upset it was over...

And they never made a Skys of Arcadia part 2 as far as i know.... A must play for any RPG gamer.


----------



## driftingforlife

The GTA series. From GTA III onwards was just awesome.


----------



## divine1976

I don't have a best game, but one that's the most significant is Knights of the Old Republic, because it brought me back into gaming

9 years later, I still have the odd playthough and I think its aged well


----------



## deathbringer469

Final Fantasy III
Final Fantasy VII
Super Metroid
Chrono Trigger
Diablo
GTA
Street Fighter
Breath of Fire III
Secret of Mana
Mortal Kombat II
Lineage 2 (several years ago)
Zelda: A link to the Past (Ocarina is o.k. the rest suck donkey balls)

Others :
anything to do with pokemon
WoW

Merry Christmas!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I can't really say I have a favorite. I enjoy games overall.

Games i've been highly impressed with an entertained by in my lifetime include The Legend of Zelda:Ocarina of Time and the Windwaker, Skyrim, Counter Strike:Source (Multiplayer aspect), Halo 3 had a big influence on me. I have a soft spot for the GTA series despite their mistreatment of the PC community.


----------



## raisethe3

Age of Empires II. I remember playing it with friends for hours and hours.


----------



## ejb222

When I was a kid, I think I played MegaMan all day long along with Tecmo Super Bowl on NES...then came Golden Eye. I play LOL now all the time and really enjoy the Total War series. But man I wish there was a NFL 2K13....Madden sux!


----------



## shilka

Emperor Battle For Dune in my mind the best RTS game i have ever played one of the few game that felt like i got sucked into the story and game

The soundtrack is by far the best soundtrack for a RTS game i have ever heard i have ripped the music from the game CD´s and downloaded to my PC and i listen to it at least once a week and the game is 11 years old now not many gmaes at all can say that


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm really tempted to add Batman:Arkham city to my list. Phenomenal game...


----------



## 666lbs

Super Mario Bros. 3

When that game released, I feel like everyone was suddenly put on notice that games we were already familiar with were only going to get bigger, better and more colorful. Additionally, this game was and still is Mario at his best. Mario is the de facto representative of gaming in general to the world at large and so I think it's natural to consider SMB3 to be the best overall game that has been made.


----------



## MaxxOmega

My best? Playing "With Myself"...

Works on every platform, OS, etc...

Never gets Old...

But really.... EVE Online...never ending...


----------



## HPE1000

GTA4, for some reason I just cannot stop playing...


----------



## k3n5h1r0

Half-life.... was a great game!

R.I.P.


----------



## Liman23

I got to tell you...
There have been so many games that I took to at different times.

So many games... so little time









Asheron's Call
Dark Age of Camelot - hello multi world combat
Medal of Honor Spearhead (standalone and multiplayer)
Eye of the Beholder - saved games to tape using Radio Shack computer.
Half Life
Empires (multiplayer) and standalone
Age of Empires
Rome Total War
Dune and Dune 2
Doom - Doom 3
Warcraft
Silent Hunter
Homeworld
Several F14 15 flight simulators / combat

First game I played on a Intel 8088 platform with a cga monitor - Microsoft flight simulator


----------



## liljoejoe54

Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I dont know how much time I invested into it but it is a lot. I have played the game over and over and it never gets old. I still play it till this day.


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

I have always been drawn to MMO's. As such my vote goes to Darkness Falls : The Crusade. The precursor of Dark Age Of Camelot. Text only game with a good ui built for it. Not very popular though but it was very immersive and deep, moreso than any other game I've played. I was sad when it went offline.

The DFC following is still alive and well on a project called Cyra. Someone is trying to make the game from scratch using the same basic idea. Unfortunately they havn't updated the website in a good long time, I've been tracking the progress for the last few years and it's not looking good. But I can hope I suppose.

Single player games I have to say Final Fantasy 3 / 6. No explanation needed for people who played it I think. In my mind one of the best stories, probably best final fantasy I've ever played through.


----------



## 666lbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane*
> 
> I have always been drawn to MMO's. As such my vote goes to Darkness Falls : The Crusade. The precursor of Dark Age Of Camelot. Text only game with a good ui built for it. Not very popular though but it was very immersive and deep, moreso than any other game I've played. I was sad when it went offline.
> The DFC following is still alive and well on a project called Cyra. Someone is trying to make the game from scratch using the same basic idea. Unfortunately they havn't updated the website in a good long time, I've been tracking the progress for the last few years and it's not looking good. But I can hope I suppose.
> Single player games I have to say Final Fantasy 3 / 6. No explanation needed for people who played it I think. In my mind one of the best stories, probably best final fantasy I've ever played through.


Who were you in DFC?


----------



## jasin39

Too hard to say " Of All Time". I can say , in my opinion of 'this generation' Batman Arkam Asylum/City. Both are equally as good. The AC ending was fan- f***ing -tastic.

Streets of Rage 2 is and was favourite of 16 bit days.

The Original Slent Hill is my favourite of the 32 bit console days. I really wish they would create a shot by shot hd remake of that game. Playstation sparked a lot of creativity among game developers. This Original Game from Konami is the scariest of its genre.

Favourite of N64 was , of course as if you had to ask, Golden eye. It is still the measuring stick for which I put FPS against.

Favourite 8bit game , Super Mario Brothers 3 or Double Dragon 3.
Favourite Fighting Game : Tekken 2/ 3. "That burning Sensation coming from your chest is your broken ribs, not some 'fire ball' "
Best tag line ever.

PS : I miss the Sega Dreamcast.

Honourable Mentions: Duke Nukem 3D. DOOM. Killer Instinct (Arcade), Forsaken, Battlefield 3 (PC), Legacy of Kain : Defiance / Soul Reaver
Medal of Honor set the bar for me as far as sound effects go in console games. Gran Turismo is still the best racing game ever.

Sorry there are so many. Too many genres and eras to have one game be the Holy Grail of games.


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Mega man x.

I think this is the best game ever made. Graphics and action are top notch, for its time.


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

Quote:


> Who were you in DFC?


I can honestly say I don't remember any of the names I used back then. I wasn't one of the popular people though, just someone who enjoyed the game immensely. I never did make any friends in it to speak of. I do remember I played evil, played a Sin till mid 30s, wolf to mid 50s.


----------



## 666lbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tadaen Sylvermane*
> 
> I can honestly say I don't remember any of the names I used back then. I wasn't one of the popular people though, just someone who enjoyed the game immensely. I never did make any friends in it to speak of. I do remember I played evil, played a Sin till mid 30s, wolf to mid 50s.


For what it's worth, I would agree in so far that DFC is still my favorite online game as well.


----------



## ghostrider85

Legend of dragoon
shenmue


----------



## asuindasun

DotA. Started playing in highschool and it's the only game (mod, whatever you want to call it) that's kept my attention across the years. I'm throwing the year(ish) of HoN and currently Dota 2 in the same bin since the game hasn't changed. Only garbage thing about the game can be the community every once and a while


----------



## Roder J

for me it's Unreal Tournament when they got Unreal right. The game alowed users to make their own mods, the Unreal engine is the basis for so many of the games out today, it got alot of people creating games and they have the UDK for anyone wanting to build a game. I still think and feel that it helped get todays games where there at. Besides for an old game theres still a ton of folks playing it! most of my favorite games are arcade like Phoenix and galaga etc. but thats just because I'm old, I used to play Duke Nukem on windows 3.1 when it was on a shareware disk.


----------



## kennady

LOTS of great games listed in here by everyone. I can't pick just one. Too many years of playing.

Atari Pitfall (loved taking pictures of the screen and sending in for the patches)
Intellivision Baseball (had to play with another)
Coleco Donkey Kong (just like the video game)
Commodore 64 Gunship (got a buddy hooked who went on to fly Blackhawks in the Army)
Commodore 64 Pool of Radiance (if you lost your decoder wheel; you were screwed)EARLY DRM!
Apple IIc Wizardry series (Lord British; where have you gone)
Wolfenstein 3D (THE game that made PC's gaming machines. Guten Tag! Sorry Chris Roberts; Wing Commander was fun but glitchy sometimes)
Ultima Online (thank god for Day-Z bringing back old memories PK/looting is sublime even if it's you.)
World of Warcraft (they had it right the 1st time)

UO and WoW had me. I know because if you rage at not being able to play; they have you.

IF I had to pick an all-time though. It would be DecWars played on an UNIX system at the University of Louisville. My cousin and I would to go to the campus when we were 12-13 to play in the computer lab with students. It had a max of 24 players at one time. It was a turn based space game with nothing more than coordinates. It was absolutely amazing when they went online. We would beg students for their id logins just to be able to play from home. 300 baud overclocked to 450 made you feel like a real badass in those days. I still thank my mom and dad for my 1200 baud. (sorry for all the trouble I caused with it)

What we have available today just 30 years after my 1st online experience still amazes me.

From quarter machines to hand helds. From pong to xbox 360's and ps3's. p2p to the WWW it's been fun to watch and I can't wait(I hope) to see what the next 30 brings. (as long as it ain't another duke nukem forever







)


----------



## Xaero252

I keep wanting to revisit this thread, my original opinion stands; the best game of all time, is Super Metroid, it had everything it took to be a good game, and more. Everything (and I mean literally everything) was optional, from the Storyline to... well all of the bosses. But I don't think its quite fair to single out one title.

Super Metroid may take the crown overall, for reasons I've already been over:
Dynamic gameplay, tight simple controls, simple objectives, free roaming, puzzle content that wasn't too challenging or too easy, comfortable pace, fluid environment, amazing graphics for the time, outstanding soundtrack, great storyline that was unobtrusive - no stupid cutscenes that took 30 minutes of your life to watch (lthough, those can be quite fun, and immersive, its not a bad thing, but it would have detracted from the game, which most developers these days get wrong) there are countless reasons to love this game.
But there are other games out there that are the best in their own right; and they deserve recognition too:
I'm going to categorize this oddly, and its way incorrect and doesn't follow a timeline, but rather groupings of games from periods of time; I realize the titles are horridly incorrect considering the first 3d game was released in the 1980s, and it was actually 3d.

2D era:
Mario, for obvious and similar reasons to Super Metroid
Megaman, including the X series - ditto.
Castlevania... I mean, what more needs to be said? (but *NOT* Simon's Quest...*shudder*)
Final Fantasy - All of these games seem to hold some importance to someone; for me it was a side story called Final Fantasy Legends II; for most it ends up being FF7/8/9/10 for some reason.
Sonic CD (specifically, this title.) They managed to perfect the art of matching ambience, level design and music with gameplay and immersion. Remember Tidal Tempest? That music and the drowning
ACTUALLY made you panic. The race against Metal Sonic?! Heartpounding, to this day.
Ragnarok Online: MMORPG 101

First `3D` era:
Doom; I mean come on its Iconic, and for all the right reasons.
Quake... they started it. No really, they did; everything we do today involving FPS started here. Multiplayer, Ammunition & health regeneration, bullet registry, aiming, jumping, dynamic physics, EVERYTHING.
Ultima Online-MMORPG 101 - revisited
Warcraft: RTS, the pocket guide.

Second 3D era:
Oh boy, this is a difficult period for me to discern. So many titles, so many gameplay hours...
GoldenEye - They took what iD software created, and they ran with it. So much innovation, the music matched the feel, the levels were massive, and not everything was a hallway. For the first time we had outdoor situations that well, felt outdoors in a shooter. They also brought in arcade elements that ended up making the game even more fun. We don't see this anymore (remember the vents you could walk inside of and shoot out of with nobody being able to see you, they were hilariously fun in multiplayer, same with the mines)
Jet Force Gemini - Please. Play this game. It wasn't nearly as popular as it deserved to be. An amazing combination of RPG and FPS elements, huge environments, immersive storyline. Makes me miss the old Rareware just thinking about it.
Mario Party - Bringing arcade competition home. The right way.
Spyro The Dragon - I know, what? But seriously THIS is how you do a 3D platformer. THIS RIGHT HERE, is how you combine platformer elements with a 3D environment, *MODERN GAME DEVS: THIS IS HOW YOU DO THIS*

Third 3D era:
Unreal Tournament - unrelenting arcade carnage.
Quake III Arena - I know I said Quake above, but this took it to the next level.
Half-Life - combine this with QIII and you get CounterStrike! Massive Fun!
Star Ocean: Till the end of time - this is how you do free-roam interactive, realtime combat RPGs. Kingdom Hearts? please.
.hack//series - The storyline. Oh god, the storyline. Gameplay was horrid, don't get me wrong, but man... That storyline. I mean, what. Just. This storyline, its like Storyline v3.0 here folks. Also unique viewpoint on a game, you play someone ... playing a game, and therefore, you see his desktop and interact with the people hes involved with. pretty interesting.
Morrowind. Because. That community.

Fourth 3D era:
There seriously, hasn't been a game in about 5 years that has been worthy of being listed here. Nothing iconic has come out. Nothing Legendary. Halo? Eh. It was a good shooter, but all that "innovation" they talked about? Most of it was hype over it being the first online FPS to hit consoles big. I mean, it wasn't anything PC gamers hadn't been doing for years. CS had been around forever and that had grenades too. So did Call of Duty. Modern Warfare? Black Ops? Nah. Nothing legendary there. I mean they are popular sure. And the games aren't bad. But I don't think I'll be sitting here in 5 years, writing about how the best games of this era was CoD. I'll probably mention Halo, if for no other reason than the Storyline and the inclusion of more easter eggs and arcade elements than your body has room for. This era isn't over yet, but its been pretty disappointing. I've not played through a single title of this era more than once. There wasn't anything good enough to. I suppose I could toss World of Warcraft into the mix, but it really isn't that good (played it for 6 years, and its slowly gotten worse, and now its at a point where the game is just a match of whose class can cry more for changes) Mass Effect was a damned fine game, and it mashed Shooter & RPG together well, and it will likely make its way into this list somehow, but as good as it was... it just kinda blends in with the rest of whats out now... I feel like I keep picking up the same game over and over again. Call of Halo: World of Assassin's Creed 3. Dark Souls and Skyrim stick out pretty good too..


----------



## Judge34411

Thanks to the OP,









I have absolutely no need to add to what is here.

What a nostalgic ride. Nice just seeing what people are putting and it brings back some fine memories. So thank you all for adding to this list.

An you know what makes this so nice? No flaming, trolling or insults. Just a nice collection of peoples memories.

This should almost be a sticky.

Nobody is wrong, nobody is right. Just memories......

Brought back memories of playing on the Zone

John


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaero252*
> 
> I keep wanting to revisit this thread, my original opinion stands; the best game of all time, is Super Metroid, it had everything it took to be a good game, and more. Everything (and I mean literally everything) was optional, from the Storyline to... well all of the bosses. But I don't think its quite fair to single out one title.
> Super Metroid may take the crown overall, for reasons I've already been over:
> Dynamic gameplay, tight simple controls, simple objectives, free roaming, puzzle content that wasn't too challenging or too easy, comfortable pace, fluid environment, amazing graphics for the time, outstanding soundtrack, great storyline that was unobtrusive - no stupid cutscenes that took 30 minutes of your life to watch (lthough, those can be quite fun, and immersive, its not a bad thing, but it would have detracted from the game, which most developers these days get wrong) there are countless reasons to love this game.
> But there are other games out there that are the best in their own right; and they deserve recognition too:
> I'm going to categorize this oddly, and its way incorrect and doesn't follow a timeline, but rather groupings of games from periods of time; I realize the titles are horridly incorrect considering the first 3d game was released in the 1980s, and it was actually 3d.
> 2D era:
> Mario, for obvious and similar reasons to Super Metroid
> Megaman, including the X series - ditto.
> Castlevania... I mean, what more needs to be said? (but *NOT* Simon's Quest...*shudder*)
> Final Fantasy - All of these games seem to hold some importance to someone; for me it was a side story called Final Fantasy Legends II; for most it ends up being FF7/8/9/10 for some reason.
> Sonic CD (specifically, this title.) They managed to perfect the art of matching ambience, level design and music with gameplay and immersion. Remember Tidal Tempest? That music and the drowning
> ACTUALLY made you panic. The race against Metal Sonic?! Heartpounding, to this day.
> Ragnarok Online: MMORPG 101
> First `3D` era:
> Doom; I mean come on its Iconic, and for all the right reasons.
> Quake... they started it. No really, they did; everything we do today involving FPS started here. Multiplayer, Ammunition & health regeneration, bullet registry, aiming, jumping, dynamic physics, EVERYTHING.
> Ultima Online-MMORPG 101 - revisited
> Warcraft: RTS, the pocket guide.
> Second 3D era:
> Oh boy, this is a difficult period for me to discern. So many titles, so many gameplay hours...
> GoldenEye - They took what iD software created, and they ran with it. So much innovation, the music matched the feel, the levels were massive, and not everything was a hallway. For the first time we had outdoor situations that well, felt outdoors in a shooter. They also brought in arcade elements that ended up making the game even more fun. We don't see this anymore (remember the vents you could walk inside of and shoot out of with nobody being able to see you, they were hilariously fun in multiplayer, same with the mines)
> Jet Force Gemini - Please. Play this game. It wasn't nearly as popular as it deserved to be. An amazing combination of RPG and FPS elements, huge environments, immersive storyline. Makes me miss the old Rareware just thinking about it.
> Mario Party - Bringing arcade competition home. The right way.
> Spyro The Dragon - I know, what? But seriously THIS is how you do a 3D platformer. THIS RIGHT HERE, is how you combine platformer elements with a 3D environment, *MODERN GAME DEVS: THIS IS HOW YOU DO THIS*
> Third 3D era:
> Unreal Tournament - unrelenting arcade carnage.
> Quake III Arena - I know I said Quake above, but this took it to the next level.
> Half-Life - combine this with QIII and you get CounterStrike! Massive Fun!
> Star Ocean: Till the end of time - this is how you do free-roam interactive, realtime combat RPGs. Kingdom Hearts? please.
> .hack//series - The storyline. Oh god, the storyline. Gameplay was horrid, don't get me wrong, but man... That storyline. I mean, what. Just. This storyline, its like Storyline v3.0 here folks. Also unique viewpoint on a game, you play someone ... playing a game, and therefore, you see his desktop and interact with the people hes involved with. pretty interesting.
> Morrowind. Because. That community.
> Fourth 3D era:
> There seriously, hasn't been a game in about 5 years that has been worthy of being listed here. Nothing iconic has come out. Nothing Legendary. Halo? Eh. It was a good shooter, but all that "innovation" they talked about? Most of it was hype over it being the first online FPS to hit consoles big. I mean, it wasn't anything PC gamers hadn't been doing for years. CS had been around forever and that had grenades too. So did Call of Duty. Modern Warfare? Black Ops? Nah. Nothing legendary there. I mean they are popular sure. And the games aren't bad. But I don't think I'll be sitting here in 5 years, writing about how the best games of this era was CoD. I'll probably mention Halo, if for no other reason than the Storyline and the inclusion of more easter eggs and arcade elements than your body has room for. This era isn't over yet, but its been pretty disappointing. I've not played through a single title of this era more than once. There wasn't anything good enough to. I suppose I could toss World of Warcraft into the mix, but it really isn't that good (played it for 6 years, and its slowly gotten worse, and now its at a point where the game is just a match of whose class can cry more for changes) Mass Effect was a damned fine game, and it mashed Shooter & RPG together well, and it will likely make its way into this list somehow, but as good as it was... it just kinda blends in with the rest of whats out now... I feel like I keep picking up the same game over and over again. Call of Halo: World of Assassin's Creed 3. Dark Souls and Skyrim stick out pretty good too..






Very nice! Love super metroid as well. My brother does speed runs! he beats the game around the 52 min time? i think haha


----------



## DarkPizzaX

_*I did not like majora's mask at all!*_


----------



## Mwarren

Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater: Has one of the best storylines in the MGS series in my opinion, innovated the stealth genre and introduced many RPG elements into the MGS series that mended perfectly. Many easter eggs, twists in the plot, surprises, it really, really pulls you into the game. I loved the camouflage system and how you could find new camouflage and you would break specific bones and have to fix them. I also loved the stealth and how it mended jungle to indoor areas seemingly. The game also felt like the perfect length. Easily one of my best games of all time and I got it from the family the week it was released without ever hearing about it before.

Castlevania Symphony Of The Night: I loved the Castlevania series ever since I was 4 years old but this one really stuck out to me. I loved the storyline in this game and how everything felt very mystical and the game world really pulled you in. It was challenging and had many RPG elements and even puzzle elements and it was absolutely amazing. I loved how the world turns upside down after you beat the main levels in the regular mode. I loved how you had an inventory and each time you went back to the store there was always new goodies to acquire some new some old. This game was also very challenging. Easily one of the best games of all times in my book.

Final Fantasy Tactics: Need I say more? One of the best games that I have ever played again. It mended an amazing storyline and cast of characters with some of the best gameplay (strategic) of all time. Each battle was memorable and there were a ton of twists in the plot, easter eggs, I loved buying new gear and there was a TON of difference character classes that you could choose from with different spells and specialitys.
It was challenging, innovative, and really, really pulled you into it.

Possible new favorites:

XCOM: I just got this game on Christmas and I have already poured a ton of hours into it. I've been playing it on the ironman classic mode (the way it was meant to be played basically) and this is the most fun that I've had in a game since FF tactics. I love how strategic the game is and how there are endless different strategies, how you're outgunned and the different routes you can take strategically and how it blends base building and all kinds of other sub genres of strategy games all into one game. I love getting new laser weapons and other advanced technology for my troops, sending them out to battle and the feeling of getting off shots on aliens as it's very rewarding. The progression when it comes to new aliens is very harsh and this game has a ton of depth strategically and even after having played it for about 40 hours I'm still learning new movement patterns that are strategic and new strategies. I can definitely see this game being a timeless classic.

Red Dead Redemption: This game is built in a sandbox environment but actually has a very memorable storyline that pulls you in and there is a ton of stuff to do. It's the only western game that I've played and Rockstar pulled it off perfectly. I love all of the mini games, variety in quests, how one second you can be herding cows and a few minutes later killing a guy in a duel followed by winning at poker by making everyone bust using a suit that allows you to cheat that you got from thieves landing and doing all kinds of crazy quests. This game is how Obsedian should design their Elder Scrolls Series. With an excellent storyline, excellent gameplay, and a ton of mini games that actually manner and it really pulls you into that era of time.

Heavy Rain: Some of the best graphics I have seen in any game including the PC period. Has an amazing storyline that pulls you in, very memorable characters and gameplay, and has a storyline that is leaving m guessing. I'm still in the beginning but I can already tell that this game is amazing.

Valkyria Chronicles: I've heard a lot of good things about this game. Seems like the PS3 version of FF tactics gameplay, graphically, and storyline wise. Game looks amazing and I will be picking it up


----------



## FreakyFlow13

il 2 sturmovik series of WW2 Dogfighting combat. Joystick headphones and fun great game for 3 montior set ups with facetracking for looking around ingame .. This game is online with people playing as a single player and groups of people in squadrons I myself find my hands white knuckled which to me is a good game See a clip of the game here http://youtu.be/1LMftuei6Fw


----------



## Giovanni74

Quake 2 for me bad to be the best game I ever played. Lots of great memories playing with freinds.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giovanni74*
> 
> Quake 2 for me bad to be the best game I ever played. Lots of great memories playing with freinds.


Sonic Mayhem was one of my favorite soundtracks in Quake II... I remember the good ol' dial up days on AOL and having to use GameSpy3d to find servers for online play... then getting my first 3dfx VooDoo 1 card and seeing the biggest difference in graphics... ::i'm so old::
Other games like FF7 and Metal Gear Solid 1 got me immersed into their soundtracks...

Overall, I have to say the Half Life series in general was my favorite game... Everything from it's adrenaline based soundtrack, physics with the gravity gun, falling structures, and even letting go of crouch to get my head chopped off from a fan has given me an experience that no other game still provides...
If I had to choose just one, it would be Half Life 1...


----------



## Clovertail100

All of the Metal Gear games come to mind. Ocarina of Time, of course, with it's insane amount of personality and atmosphere. Starcraft was an amazing game. Goldeneye perhaps? Perfect Dark was nice, but the low FPS and altered DoF ruined it for me. Baldur's Gate had a great story and atmosphere along with immersible gameplay. Skyrim and Oblivion were great games too, but lacked heart in my opinion; the bosses and story line were too few and unconvincing, with the exception of the Oblivion expansion. Still when it comes to gameplay, something's always missing.
Overall, I'd say Ocarina of Time was the most complete package. The game was just so perfectly put together and brimming with completely original music, art, and gameplay. It's basically a work of art.


----------



## H3LLRA1Z3R3

*Soul Reaver:* insanely epic story line, amazing cinematics and graphics for its time. Changing planes to solve puzzles was one of the coolest ideas I have ever seen in a game.

*Freelancer:* Almost a decade playing that game and the countless mods that followed.

*GTA San Andreas:* Fun, Hours and hours of fun.

And of course your standard great Games. MGS series, Age of empires, Civilization ect.

Greatest that never was: Sea dogs. If they had just spend a little more time this game would be No.1 on my list easy.


----------



## MaxxOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roder J*
> 
> for me it's Unreal Tournament when they got Unreal right. The game alowed users to make their own mods, the Unreal engine is the basis for so many of the games out today, it got alot of people creating games and they have the UDK for anyone wanting to build a game. I still think and feel that it helped get todays games where there at. Besides for an old game theres still a ton of folks playing it! most of my favorite games are arcade like Phoenix and galaga etc. but thats just because I'm old, I used to play Duke Nukem on windows 3.1 when it was on a shareware disk.


When the UT Series finally died with UT III a little of me died too, My wife and I played in the UT World Together, we both started in the Original Unreal and I built us each a new Rig with each release. Unreal Tournament, Unreal Tournament 2003, 2004... But I new UT III was gonna be a dud. CTF was our game, we would play 10-12 hours Friday nights. Finally stopped when my eyes started jumping and I couldn't focus... This was of course after a full day at work before...Cains Lair was the place to play.... [TT]BrundleFly + [TT]Snake....

Gone Forever...


----------



## smoka

*Best of all time (Most memorable first):*
1. Final Fantasy VII (PS1 - RPG): This was the only one I played in the series. This game was a cut above everything for it's time. It was so much fun to just wander around and explore that I didn't even realize it was grinding/leveling up to beat that next boss. And the encounter with Sephiroth, unforgetabble.

2. Tomb Raider Series (PS1 - Action/Adventure): So you play as a hot girl exploring caves and exotic locations. From obstacles/enemies, to puzzles/mazes, this game was very addictive. I remember playing waking up in the middle of the night after dreaming about how to solve a puzzle I was stuck on for hours. Those were the good old days when I didn't use youtube if I'm stuck on a level for more than 15 minutes... games were more gratifying to beat back then









3. Team Fortress 1 & 2 (PC - Shooter): This series really revolutionized the class-based multiplayer combat. From fun characters to great (but simple) level design, I spent hundreds of hours absorbed into each game in the series.

4. Borderlands 1 & 2 (PC/PS3/XBOX360 - Action/Shooter): This game has wacky and strange characters and level/mission design to go with it. Whether your're playing alone or co-op, this game is a blast.

5. Call of Duty Series (PC/PS3/XBOX360 - Shooter): Okay, everyone hates this game because it's not monopolized the FPS industry, but there's a reason they're the top-selling FPS game on consoles and have the most online players.

*Current Favorites (PS3):*
1. Far Cry 3 (Action/Shooter) - Immersive level design and great story line. I'm ~20 hours into this game and I'm totally addicted.
2. Need for Speed: Most Wanted (Racing) - Open-level design and great single-player and multi-player action.


----------



## Solonowarion

I got into gaming late. This game had a lot of bugs but Splinter Cell had some of my favorite gameplay experiences.


----------



## chiptouz

It has to be quake for me. Amazing game and really first of its kind.


----------



## morbid_bean

Diablo II and DIablo II Lord of Destruction

I have never played so much of one game in my life, everything about it just was amazing. Online community, various classes and builds, items all great. after about 10 years it really got DULL for me... Then I stumbled across a Mod called Median XL brought the game back to life!

Diablo III Came out, and broke my heart, game was just a cash grab which then destroyed my Reputation with Blizzard....


----------



## WR6133

Dark Forces (1995) was the first FPS to consolidate features like the ability to look up and down, duck, jump, atmospheric haze and utilised multiple floors throughout the maps. I don't think there can be a best game of all time as it needs to split in to genres and I think Dark Forces is a solid contender for the FPS genre.


----------



## GHz Junkie

Diablo 2 Lord of Destruction. Best 8 years of gaming I have ever experienced.

The amount of sheer fun, let alone the community with all its hacks, dupes, bm'ers, hellforge runs, chaos runs, baal runs, uber runs, ith items, .08 items, .09 items, socketed item hunts, runeword rolling, was simply unparalleled.
I feel ashamed to have sullied my hands with Diablo 3. It was the biggest letdown of all time in gaming (imho, of course). T'was fun for 3 weeks, until you realize that this is all there is to it. It is a very narrow game, comparatively.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

If its the best game of all time then it has to go to Zenogears! If you have to ask why then you should just go play it.. most in depth story I have ever personally seen in a game.


----------



## Mailman377

Freespace 1&2

It just is.


----------



## givmedew

Earthbound for SNES is the greatest game ever lol

No but really for me I would say the most engaging story I have ever experienced was Final Fantasy VII it was my first FF game and it made me a fan of the series for a long time after the only problem is I never really enjoyed another FF game they where all let downs to me. The was exceptionally long had great FMVs which was amazing for its era. You almost every character was engaging and interesting and the bad guy is still to me the best bad guy ever!









The best game ever for me though is Metal Gear Solid 4. A fan of Metal Gear since the first PSone game again I was never fully pleased until MSG4. The first play through took me around 40hrs including cinematics the 2nd play through took about 8 hrs to make sure I had everything I needed to do the 3rd play through which although I finished within the required 5.5Hrs including non skip able cinematics it still probably took me 10Hrs of repeating areas to keep my time down. Completing that game on the high difficulty with no kills and no detections in less than 5.5hrs was an amazingly fun accomplishment I know I think you are allowed like 2 or 3 detections but I had 0 and fighting the frogs with anethesthic rounds was extremely difficult.

So that game provided me the best challenge and most repeat playback reward of any game. I played it a total of 5 times with one plathrough even being the unlocked difficulty with no kills no detections but unfortunately I could no do it in under 5.5 hrs because of the need to shoot all the bodies with the solar gun to get anethesthic rounds since you couldn't buy them.

I agree with others that the first bio shock is up there and hopefully the next one pulls through.


----------



## HuwSharpe

Unreal Tournament 2003, that game still looks crisp, used to spend days playing that at LAN parties, days!


----------



## Azumi123

My own personal choices would be, categorized in to sections representing "Why":

*Graphics 80's*
Shadow of the Beast - Amiga
Really nice mood to the graphics on this version. Pretty playable too. It's a shame that most people's opinion is based on the butchered console versions.

*Graphics 90's*
Quake - PC
I remember being blown away after upgrading to my cyrix 300. I had never seen anything like it.

*Graphics 2000's*
Oblivion - Consoles/PC
The graphics in this game were extremely impressive at the time for me. I look back on them now though and see how primitive they have become in such a short time.

*Graphics 2010 - Today*
Skyrim with mods - PC
I felt once again like I felt when I first saw Quake 1. Utterly astonished.

*Story Line*
Red Dead Redemption - Consoles
I really got to like the main character and was immersed into the story so much so that I missed a day of work to continue what I had started in the morning.

*Music*
Final Fantasy 7 - PC / PS1
Some of the most memorable tunes and effective music in a game I have ever seen.

*Replay Value*
Unreal Tournament - PC
This game lasted me over 4 years. No other game has kept me in to it for that long since then.

*Playability and Control*
Darksiders - PC
Excellent control and a solid feeling game all around.

*Attention Holding*
Fallout 3 - PC
Not the storyline but the fact that it wasn't one of those modern games which I turn off and forget about within a month. I still go back and replay it sometimes, just to remind myself what a proper environment and map feels like in an RPG.


----------



## EaquitasAbsum

PS2- Desert Storm Combat; great gameplay or SOCOM Navy Seals 3; great game play
Xbox- HALO CE; Great story line and great gameplay|Jet Set Radio Future; very fun, good storyline| BLACK; The word "AWESOME" sums up this game
Xbox360- Ghost Recon future Soldier
SNES-DKC; Best gameplay
NES-Ninja Gaiden; good game play, fun challenging
Gameboy-Legend of Zelda; good plot and challenging
N64-Super Smash Bros; Good game play and multiplayer
GBA-Super Mario Advanced(updated graphical version of Super Mario 2); only good game I had for it
SEGA Genesis- Sonic the Hedge Hog 3; Fun to play
SEGA Dreamcast- Mortal Combat; Gore, good multiplayer
PC; Fallout 3; great storyline and DLC| SPEC OPS THE LINE; The gameplay was great, the graphics were good, and the storyline was absolutly amazing


----------



## aroc91

Golden Sun for the GBA was absolutely perfect. I put hundreds of hours into that game.

and Deus Ex, of course.


----------



## Lumo841

Half Life 2....just perfect


----------



## infantrygarrett

Half life


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThePhlood*
> 
> Links Awakening, Ocarina of Time, Majoras Mask, and Windwaker. I just really love zelda and *even got a triforce tattoo on my arm a few weeks ago*.
> Halo CE, 2, and 3 was still pretty fun
> CS Condition Zero
> Gauntlet Dark Legacy was super fun too
> But overall I think Zelda games because the Story is SO good on all of them and the gameplay is awesome as well


That is awesome dude.


----------



## mothrpe

I think Super Mario Bros 3 is probably the greatest 2d game of all time. And it's also great because girls will play too. Many a drunken summer afternoon were spent in my teens with a group of buddies and girls playing SMB 3 on Super Mario All Stars on my SNES. Rules were if you die you pass controller, if you beat level you keep going.

I'd kill to play a new smb that retains the difficulty and was a 2d style. They made the newer installments worse, I don't get it.


----------



## 52177

Got to go with the Mass Effect trilogy on this one specifically Mass Effect 2 the game just pulls you in and doesn't let go. Great story line , characters , overall just a bad ass game series.


----------



## Teufel9000

Majora's Mask


----------



## junkerde

Unreal Tournament


----------



## Giovanni74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Sonic Mayhem was one of my favorite soundtracks in Quake II... I remember the good ol' dial up days on AOL and having to use GameSpy3d to find servers for online play... then getting my first 3dfx VooDoo 1 card and seeing the biggest difference in graphics... ::i'm so old::
> Other games like FF7 and Metal Gear Solid 1 got me immersed into their soundtracks...
> Overall, I have to say the Half Life series in general was my favorite game... Everything from it's adrenaline based soundtrack, physics with the gravity gun, falling structures, and even letting go of crouch to get my head chopped off from a fan has given me an experience that no other game still provides...
> If I had to choose just one, it would be Half Life 1...


haha i remember my first 2d 3d card.. i think it was a voodoo card with 6 megs on it.. 4 of it for games.. it couldnt use all of the 6 megs at once lol.. i never forget the first time i saw quake 1 with a 3d card.. cant remember the name of the graphics chip but it was before voodoo cards came out.. 1996 was the year.. infact it was the same year nintendo 64 came out.


----------



## gerrym730

Another vote for golden sun on gba. I remember traveling 50 miles to buy the last one in the bin.

For PC, I loved the mass effect 1 and Diablo II LOD.


----------



## tyguy

For me it would have to be Broken Sword Shadow of the templars. That game left a lasting impression like no other game and I loved its sense of humor and simplicity in controls but challenge in puzzles. Superb game. My second would be GTA 3 only because of the amazing memories of playing with friends. I've never laughed harder playing a game. Dang there are so many best games....







and metal gear solid 1 & 2. Those games are perfect to me as well. And mass effect......


----------



## unsk1ll3d

Xenogears is my favorite
FF 7
Borderlands 1 and 2


----------



## Roder J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxxOmega*
> 
> When the UT Series finally died with UT III a little of me died too, My wife and I played in the UT World Together, we both started in the Original Unreal and I built us each a new Rig with each release. Unreal Tournament, Unreal Tournament 2003, 2004... But I new UT III was gonna be a dud. CTF was our game, we would play 10-12 hours Friday nights. Finally stopped when my eyes started jumping and I couldn't focus... This was of course after a full day at work before...Cains Lair was the place to play.... [TT]BrundleFly + [TT]Snake....
> 
> Gone Forever...


Check Steam, I bought the Unreal pack for myself, the kids and a couple of my youngest sons friends.


----------



## wthenshaw

Is there any competition?

Ocarina of Time!

that is all.


----------



## opus malice

Xenogears or Final Fantasy 7. There's just something special about those old Squaresoft games.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opus malice*
> 
> Xenogears or Final Fantasy 7. There's just something special about those old Squaresoft games.


Xenogears......what a classic


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Giovanni74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Sonic Mayhem was one of my favorite soundtracks in Quake II... I remember the good ol' dial up days on AOL and having to use GameSpy3d to find servers for online play... then getting my first 3dfx VooDoo 1 card and seeing the biggest difference in graphics... ::i'm so old::
> Other games like FF7 and Metal Gear Solid 1 got me immersed into their soundtracks...
> Overall, I have to say the Half Life series in general was my favorite game... Everything from it's adrenaline based soundtrack, physics with the gravity gun, falling structures, and even letting go of crouch to get my head chopped off from a fan has given me an experience that no other game still provides...
> If I had to choose just one, it would be Half Life 1...
> 
> 
> 
> haha i remember my first 2d 3d card.. i think it was a voodoo card with 6 megs on it.. 4 of it for games.. it couldnt use all of the 6 megs at once lol.. i never forget the first time i saw quake 1 with a 3d card.. cant remember the name of the graphics chip but it was before voodoo cards came out.. 1996 was the year.. infact it was the same year nintendo 64 came out.
Click to expand...

First 3D card for me was Voodoo2 12MBx2 SLI they couldn't do 2D so you had 3 Video Cards if you ran SLI... bought a Turtle Beach sound card and couldn't keep it because of a lack of IRQs.

First demanding 3D game was Unreal bought it the night Windows 98 came out and that was why I had to buy the Voodoo2 and that is what got me into PC FPS.

That game was EPIC and it was even made bye a company called EPIC (if I remember correctly). The MODs available for it where so awesome I remember some of the MODs that came out for it right when Quake III came out made it still awesome enough to not bother with Q3 too much. I played that game for years!


----------



## frickfrock999

Half Life 2.

Because it's a fact.


----------



## FloJoe6669

Half-Life 2 or Super Smash Bros. or Company of Heroes


----------



## FlyingNugget

Tribes 1. Extremely competitive with the greatest communities I have ever been apart of.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quake world (1), or Quake 3


----------



## mLnhead

I'd have to say, for non PC gaming Gran Tourismo series takes that... Mainly because Playstation platforms are only good for racing games...
For PC all time favorite the Stalker series, because of the modding ability. Grenades that cause nuclear type destruction, and shot gun shells with 100 shots in a single round, will bring a graphics card to its knees...
Followed by Crysis, because that was the first FPS I had ever played... Back in 08 I had a 62" 1080p hooked up to my rig, so it was like gaming in real life. Playing on the hardest setting first playthrough, I just about crawled on my belly through the entire first part of the game...
I hope I am not alone in thinking this though. I just think many of games get voted off my list for horrible story lines or endings in general... Stalker Clear Sky was one of those games, though I played it plenty of play throughs, the ending about did it for me... Also the fact that it took 10 patches to perfect... I was lucky though, I bought several games at the same time, had no clue what Clear Sky was even about, so after about 6 months of playing other games, popped it in, and it was on patch 8, if I am not mistaken, so it wasn't so bad for myself, unlike others that had endured it from initial release...


----------



## FadedGuyGamerZ

PS3-The Darkness...It had a great story. First time I played it I was stuck I had to finish it all the way through.Didnt stop playing till I beat it. Those are the best kinda games.The part in Jenny's apartment really amazed me It reminded me of me and something id do with my girl.
-FadedGuy


----------



## Severon300

PC- Risen it perfected everything that was in the Gothic games.
Console- Zelda not much to say about it, I think my favorite would have to be Wind Waker.


----------



## Syryll

As much as I can't stand BioWare, I'm going to have to say that I think Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic is my all-time favorite game. I've found so much replay value in it, exploring, doing things differently every time. It just takes the cake for me.


----------



## Tatakai All

Rock, paper, scissors. A classic that will never die and will be passed on through the generations.


----------



## Badwrench

This is an easy one for me - Mega Man 2.

One of the easier Mega Man games (once you figure out the order of levels), but it had great controls and levels and awesome music It is one of the only games that I still fall back on (yes, I still have a NES in the living room).

A very close second to me is Super Mario 3. I grew up in the NES era and still prefer games that have a certain charm to them. For modern games, I put them on easy and crank the graphics up


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I'd have to say Call Of Duty: Black Ops. Its the first real FPS I've played and also the first real game I've played on my gaming pc.


----------



## Ignitius

I'll have to go with Chrono Cross. Its one of the first RPGs I ever played and I simply love how deep it is.

-Ig


----------



## b0z0

Easy! Counter Strike 1.6 was the most competitive game ever.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Hitman: Blood Money, I have always loved because of the sandbox nature in which the levels are constructed; you can complete a mission any way that you want, which gives the game a lot of replayability. The levels of the game also seem so finely constructed; the levels are very large, and are designed to have hundreds of different paths you can take to complete the levels. I also loved the subtle comedy that they put into the game, as well as the not so subtle comedy they put into the easter eggs.


Just noticed I have this and have never even bothered playing it yet...installing now lol I used to be into the Hitman series up to number 2, then I kind of just forgot about them.


----------



## strong island 1

My favorite game of all time is either the original bioshock or fallout 3.

The story and atmosphere in Bioshock was so amazing. That underwater world was so crazy and the story was very shocking at the end. I really loved that game.

Also fallout 3 was also amazing in it's atmosphere. I felt like I was really exploring a wasteland and everything about that game was amazing. What also amazed me was the fact you could kill or rob anyone you wanted and do anything you wanted. in most games there are certain people you can't kill or interact with but in Fallout 3 anything was possible.


----------



## youpekkad

For me, it has to be Grand Theft Auto:San Andreas on PS2. That game had missing textures, spawning/disappearing objectives, short draw distance etc and it was really pushing the old PS2, but damn it was soo much fun and I played it alot, felt like it had infinite amount of possibilities, and you could easily spend hours just roaming around and trying to figure out some new stuff to try out. Also story and voice acting was top notch (Samuel L Jackson etc.). Dont think I´ve enjoyed any other game as much


----------



## charliew

We'll the game Ive played the most is World of Warcraft. Not because of the game itself, but because of its community.

I cant really decide upon the GREATEST game tho, since in all honesty games like Final Fantasy 7 got to me at a time where the epicness was built up by the fact that I was so young.

RPG:
_*Suikoden 2:*_
The game thats really set the benchmark for RPGs for me. Its not your traditional JRPG, its more than that. The story is heartbreaking while believable and breathtaking. The gameplay is mindblowing, more to do than you could ever wish for in a game. The graphics is timeless really, and the soundtrack is something to die for. Listen to this fight-theme vs the vampire-lord in the game: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXuJ2cHx7Aw Suikoden neclord theme. Its like a breath of fire, AND a final fantasy AND vandal hearts.

Special mention ->
_*Final Fantasy 7:*_
The only game that made me cry. Goosebumps incoming. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12vlUlLQpQg

Action/RPG:
_*Castlevania Curse of Darkness:*_
Yes you heard me. The ****ty xbox game every diehard castlevania fan hated is my favorite Action/RPG-game. The game didnt have much of castlevania in it. It wasnt a sidescroller (Symphony of the night should get a shout-out here), it didnt have your Alucard or a badass Belmon running around whipping stuff to death. It wasnt really a castlevania game at all. It did, however, have the best character-development system I've ever come across. You customized your character based upon what you liked, not depedning on what "phat lewt" you came about. I can promise everyone here that nobody used the same exact gear/summons etc.
All that with a whole new soundtrack, not based upon castlevania but just as good. A new character almost as pity-worthy and furiously awesome as a Belmont... or so you thought, untill Mr. Belmont came about to show you otherwise. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz8DH30l2_E
Love it or hate it, best Action/RPG ever.

Action:
_*Devil May Cry 3:*_
So youre eating a slice of pizza minding your own business when the world ends and hell comes to earth. Imagine that. Dante does what every other unbelivably awesome guy does; brings a 5 foot 500 pound Sword to change those things. The game's not really that hard to grasp. Take the only path you can forward, kill all enemies, pick up the orbs flying about untill the game ends.
But what a ride.
The thing about this game is that it only really has 1 attack button, 1 jump button, 1 shoot button and 1 special button, but theres approximately 500000000000 attacks and combos you can string together. After 1 playthrough on hard you can finish the game without ever getting hit. You progress by being a better player, and the controls are so intuative that while you were struggeling with facing 2 enemies in the beginning of the game, you will be able to fly through a room containing 500 enemies anime-naruto-bleach-kungfu-style, slicing through them all without taking a single scratch and without ever touching the floor by just pressing that 1 attack button at the end of the game (granted, youll have to switch weapons and whatnot). I mean, being able to kicking an enemy over, curbstomping it while skateboarding in by enemies... Kratos is such a *****.
Oh, did I mention you get to play the game as the most badass character in any game ever if you finish it? Vergil is the most awesome thing ever created.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

I have to throw my vote in for Unreal Tourn.

That game opened up the FPS online multi-player world. Yea you have the quake servers running but Unreal had a way bigger following and had a pretty good run.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I would have to say Baldur's Gate 1. Such an epic game. Large world to explore, different classes, powerful loot, group combat, and pretty difficult at times.

This is the game where I developed my saving after every trivial fight and sleeping after every fight skills, lol. Fast forward years later to current time playing Dishonored. Sneak past someone? Save. Playing no kill character? Save every 30 seconds. None of this quick save crap either. Full save *****es, all day every day.


----------



## PaPaBlista

The list is too long to choose from,but I'll try.
FPS- Return to Castle Wolfenstein
MMO- Guild Wars 1 - I have GW 2 but I keep going back to 1
RPG - this is where it gets hard, Diablo 2, Titan Quest IT, BG 2, Dungeon Siege 1&2 ,Torchlight series,Path of Exile is really got me stoked,
aRPG - The Witcher Series , - Kingdom of Amular Reckoning, Mass Effect 2 etc.
Driving - Need 4 Speed series , Flatout series, Dirt 3, Burnout Paradise,

I could go on and on, *I don't think there is a best game* A quality game is a best game they all have entertainment value in there own, if I'm crushing keys on any particular game that's the best one at that moment, Why do u guys always ask the impossible questions?


----------



## Chewy

Easy

Eve online... rated no'1 by many games magazine's and pc enthusiasts, it takes skill to play and grow in the game unlike most others.


----------



## samuelspark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Easy! Counter Strike 1.6 was the most competitive game ever.


Starcraft was way more competitive


----------



## Sean W.

BF1942 Desert combat mod

Unreal Tournament GOTY 1999

Far Cry

Fallout 3

Far Cry 3

Fallout New Vegas

BF3

in that order...


----------



## Noctizzle

Shadow of the Colossus tied in with Final fantasy 8 *(Gunblade woooo)* tied in with Ocarina of time.

Special mention: All monster hunters ( have thousands of hours on them) - for teamwork

Shadow of the colossus left me empty lol.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noctizzle*
> 
> Shadow of the Colossus tied in with Final fantasy 8 *(Gunblade woooo)* tied in with Ocarina of time.


Good list.


----------



## kyfire

ZORK....Hands down the best. no graphics just text so you really had to use your brain.


----------



## PeePs

Definitely Half-Life.... which includes all the free mods that were done for it (Counter-strike, Team Fortress Classic, Day of Defeat, etc).


----------



## brian1115

Counter Strike without question. It has held the top spot as most played game for nearly a decade. It has been a top competitive game for more than a decade. It has become a household name when you mention the genre "FPS"


----------



## Zaxxon

Portal 2 for me. Great action and skill game with even better script, story, and music.


----------



## patrickrmiller

Quake 3.

It still delivers. Changed everything, best game ever in my humble opinion.


----------



## SpykeZ

Baldur's Gate II
Deus Ex

/thread

No explanations needed


----------



## tinmann

Unreal Tournament 99


----------



## Sean W.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> Unreal Tournament 99


still play it regularly to this day


----------



## Rangerjr1

Half life 2 WITHOUT DOUBT.


----------



## brucethemoose

I can't say it's the best, but no other game pulled me in like Fallout 3 did.

My next rig upgrade will be for Fallout 4.


----------



## bevo

If I had to pick one it would be socom confrontation. I think this is still the best multiplayer shooter ever made.

1. socom 2- ps2, socom confrontation-PS3
2. 4th and inches- commodore 64
3. iRacing-PC
4 tecmo super bowl-NES


----------



## tensionz

Counter-Strike 1.6 (competitively)

And I don't mean pub servers, I mean 12 years of global tournaments and being my first online gaming experience along with first PC game.


----------



## sixor

shadow of the colossus for the epicness, there is no story but the music makes you feel you are in that word, an unique experience

chrono trigger
wow, this games is great in every sense, graphics are amazing (yes, SNES 16bit, it looks great for me), plot is super great, you feel the adventure completely, the music is so great, your firends, bad guys, sadness, heroes, every part is just epic and the ned it is nice too, unlike final fantasy games which every end sucks or becomes too weird , this is one game that left you sad when it `s over, even on every replay

final fantasy 8
this was my 1th ff game, and for me it`s the best, i played 7,9,3,4,10,x-2, but ff8 has something special, i think the music + the enviroments makes you believe you are in that word

tomb raider 4
i just don´t know why i love soi much every tomb raider, but 4 was great for me, graphics were super nice, i mean they were psx at max power, in pc they could have been better but still looked amazing in the 2000, the gameplay was awesome, pure tomb raider stuff in old egipt, you alone in those tombs with traps, puzzles, torches, super big levels, but the game start to suck on the last levels, becomes too weird with some parts

unreal tournament 1
this is so epic i just won´t say more, 1000 times betgter than quake3 or any oher game out there, i played this in single player every day, it was awesome

crysis
not the best game at all, but there are amazing things, the sort of freedom you have, your tactics with the suit, graphics, but the aliens ruined the game,

mass effect
this is the only next game i like a lot, me2 and me3 were kinda sucky for me, but the universe was amazing, great characters, graphics, music, etc,

honorable

halo1,2, were very fun
drakan, amazing action like some sort of action rpg with a dragon too
dragon age, was very nice too
ff7, ff9, ff10, ffx2, every FF is nice
zelda games, they are great, but not that great for me, very fun and epic,
mario games

so dumb, how could i forget half life, wow
every half life has to be player, they are just amazing

also

death rally (old or remake, not the one from 2012)
ok, this is ultra fun and epic


----------



## Dhirrac+

Company of Heroes for me.


----------



## zephiK

None. No such thing as the BEST game because every has their own taste


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> None. No such thing as the BEST game because every has their own taste


Some people have bad tastes


----------



## zephiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Some people have bad tastes


Whats your point? Its their opinion. Some people prefer RTS games over FPS games and vice versa.
Some people prefer LoL and some prefer CoD. In the end, they're all video games. Video games are great and shouldn't think one is superior over another.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zephiK*
> 
> Whats your point? Its their opinion. Some people prefer RTS games over FPS games and vice versa.
> Some people prefer LoL and some prefer CoD. In the end, they're all video games. Video games are great and shouldn't think one is superior over another.


It's a joke. And the whole point of this thread is to state what *YOU* think is the best game of all time (hence the title), which is an opinion and based on your taste in games. Nothing wrong with that. Most of the answers here are games that people enjoyed the most anyway, so essentially, people are just stating their favorite games. I'm sure you have a favorite game as well.


----------



## Sean W.

Don't feed the trolls...


----------



## Sean W.

Don't feed the trolls...


----------



## OldMX

For PC the best ending for Me is Rune, when the viking goes to Valhalla it was epic..


----------



## Lee17

Ultimate Online (UO) : First MMO I have play. On a private server, full RP, never saw a game like that one.
The 4th Coming (T4C) : Playing again on a private server, with a good community, it was brilliant. I miss that kind of game.
Ragnarok online (RO) : Well, again, good community, good game mechanic.

I believe I really like the first generation of mmorpg that why I really like these 3 games. I like when a game is good, not only for the graphic, but for the mecanics and the story.


----------



## jaydude

For console: Top Gear 3000 hands down

For pc: Now thats a hard one there are so many good ones..... Either Assassins Creed 2, Neverwinter Nights 2 or Gothic 1, 2 & 3 with community patch 1.75


----------



## droses1

Halo : CE, Red Alert 2 and the Pokemon series. I can even admit to getting a kick out of Pokemon Snap back in the day.


----------



## ItsDanik

Final Fantasy VII, followed by Ocarina Of Time.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsDanik*
> 
> Final Fantasy VII, followed by Ocarina Of Time.


I was about to say that - Best single player game ever and I can't believe I haven't seen this more :



Best Multiplayer is the FPS that all other FPS games have based their ideas from and I have racked up numerous days of my life on.


----------



## jdstock76

Final Fantasy XI hands down. The depth and scope of the game is far beyond any other mmorpg. You weren't led by the hand in the quests and missions like other rpgs. I think the first year I played I had 45 days of playtime.

As far as fps goes .... Ya know BF3 is really good contrary to what people say but I don't think it's nearly as fun as BF42 was.


----------



## eliongater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Age of Empires 2.
> 
> It's the game that pretty much introduced me to PC gaming and I have clocked countless hours playing it with friends. It's also still relevant and a really well working RTS game with top notch mechanics. I still play it with friends on LANs occasionally.


All the age of empires are good (mythology is also pretty good), still play 3 lan every now and again. The hour plus long games are great.


----------



## BrighteousPony

Mount & Blade: Warband, never been hooked on a game more than this, what makes the game so amazing is the combat system, best combat system ever invented. War Of The Roses and Age Of Chivalry have tried to copy the play style of the game and haven't succeeded, which makes those 2 games terrible.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Battlefield 2,
Literal days spent playing that, not to mention the mods for it,
namely The project reality mod (which will be at ver 1.0 in the next few mths)

So much fun


----------



## kazuyamishima

I could not just pick one, but the best games of all time to me are

-The Legend of Zelda: A link to the past.

-Half life 2

-Counter Strike 1.6/ Source/ Global offensive

-Battlefield 2 and 3 (bite me)

-Quake

-Starcraft 1 and 2

-Grim Fandango

-The Longest Journey

I better stop here. There are about 20 more titles that I loved. Anything from JRPG's to arena shooters.


----------



## Hanjin

Baldurs Gate series do I really need to explain this one







.


----------



## Cr8tive

I really want to say cod4 but it was promod which made it a good game. So I'd have to say; Star Wars Battlefront, I had countless hours of fun in that game.









Cr8tive


----------



## Dmz96

I'm stuck









I love tomb raider underworld, for it's puzzles, story, and little bit of gun action, but I feel the player to game connection is weak and the game could be put down at any minute (as in little immersion). Plus tomb raider was the very first game I ever played (like my parents skipped all those preschool games and stuck me in front of tomb raider at like 7).
Red faction guerilla (not Armageddon, that was a mess) had an amazing story IMO and the game play was just as fun, and the physics mechanic was sweet.
And then there's mirrors edge, which like tomb raider is ridiculously fun (I'm on my tenth run through I think







) but lacks immersion completely.

Spiral knights and halo odst are honorable mentions, halo's graphics, music, and story were really good but the game felt lacking to me and spiral knights had a really compelling story, but it failed it's delivery of this story. I would say skyrim, but I feel something else is missing there as well, perhaps there are too many immersion breakers. So I think my all time favorite would be Red Faction Guerilla


----------



## Nocturnal Link

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> Gotta go with Zelda. But my favorite zelda game has to be wind waker. I know the use of cel shading was controversial, but I loved it.
> 
> I hope that someday they decide to do a remake


Mmmmm... Your wish is Nintendo's command.


----------



## Imprezzion

Soldier of Fortune 2 Double Helix.

Reasons pretty simple. played the game for 9 years, a few of those years on pretty high skill level, had a huge clan / community in it and still to this day has some of the best fast-paced FPS game mechanics.

Also I REALLY loved CoD United Offensive. Brilliant singleplayer and anazing action in the multiplayer with HUGE maps and vehicles.


----------



## BMorrisSly

For PC I played the hell out of CS:S but I wouldn't say it was the best or my favorite. I couldn't tell what the best game was cause there's so many different genre's now. So I'll just say my favorite.

I'd say the game that got me into online gaming which was back in the day of the Playstation 2. S.O.C.O.M. US NAVY SEALS 3. Played the hell out of that game loved it. 3rd person shooter so was a lot different for me. Met loads of people and got me really into shooting games. Was very military like - Navy Seals vs Terrorists. Maps were fantastic and big. Vehicles were great and they had stuff from the campaign such as beat it on the hardest difficulty and get these weapons for multiplayer.


----------



## ladcrooks

Far Cry - the first one! Why ? Taken from a website -

Without a doubt, Far Cry has the most advanced graphics seen in any PC game to date. Everything in this game looks amazing, and the level of verisimilitude is unprecedented. Jungles actually feature dense foliage that consists of trees, plants, and tall grasses, and this foliage is filled with birds and insects. Beaches have blinding-white sand, and the surf slowly laps ashore. The character models are some of the best we've ever seen in such a game, and they're richly detailed and animated. The game also incorporates real-time lighting and shading effects to a degree rarely seen before, so when you walk in the jungle, you actually see the shadows of overhead leaves flickering on your rifle. In some of the larger indoor levels, the shadows of oncoming opponents are projected in larger-than-life form onto walls. Intense heat blur from lava streams distort the atmosphere. And a near miss from an enemy rocket will black out your vision--as if you got the wind knocked out of you. You can't help but be pulled in by the sheer immersiveness of the game.

It was a benchmark that others had to follow, in my eyes this game set the future for us. Go back and look at the reviews - Game spot 92 - Metascore 89 - Eurogamer 8/10 and so on.

I know a lot of people hated the monsters in it, i loved them made my pulse go all the time , ha! making me grin now


----------



## drBlahMan

Personally for myself, there is NO "*best game of all time*" & if there was, it would be too difficult for me to say







I just simply like any game of any genre that has a good story concept, challenging gameplay, nice control response & great re-playable factor. If a game can satisfy those areas of concern, that game becomes a keeper (_*no matter how old the game is*_







)


----------



## R8TEDM3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsDanik*
> 
> Final Fantasy VII, followed by Ocarina Of Time.


You have both of my games there, just a lil opposite for me







Mine is The Legend Of Zelda Ocarina Of Time (best Zelda ever IMO) followed by Final Fantasy 7! FFVII was just badass in every aspect: story telling, mature characters, combat system (loved materia swapping), best summons ever, best villain ever!


----------



## boredgunner

Bump, I'm going to throw in my vote for Dragon Age Origins even though it isn't my personal favorite game. It has well over 300 hours of content with all the DLC, and the attention to detail in the game is just amazing.

For such a large game, it has almost no real flaws; excellent storytelling, very good dialogue and character emphasis (no other game does as good a job creating supporting characters, the closest thing is Mass Effect), versatile gameplay, it's a true RPG, so much lore, very good lasting appeal, etc. It even has great mod support. And what else has a 2-3 hour origin for several different races and classes? It is hard to imagine what it took to create this masterpiece...


----------



## Azuredragon1

COD4, so many good times with that game.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Shenmue,Quake,HL2......ELITE Spectrum version.......All of the Ghost Recon series.


----------



## Rucka315

Counter-Strike and League of Legends.


----------



## Greenback

When I think of a game I'd love to play again it always comes down to this

Wings by cinemaware

with the atmosphere created by the music and the story you could really feel for the character


----------



## caprirs302

Overall, Super Mario Bros., hands down. Great gameplay with simple controls and pretty much ushered in a new video game era.

PC only, a game called "Blade of Darkness." It is a shame more people did not play this game. Unlike the first person shooters (hate those, fyi) of the day that played at super human speeds, this games was at a lifelike pace. The fighting in the game implemented a simple control that you RARELY see, it allowed you to lock onto an enemy so that your straif buttons made you pivot in a circle around them as opposed to just moving left or right. I wish more 3rd person games used that technique.


----------



## caprirs302

Lol, are you old enough to have played the original Metal Gear?

I still have dreams of that alarm sound and music whenever you were spotted...


----------



## caprirs302

Lol, are you old enough to have played the original Metal Gear?

I still have dreams of that alarm sound and music whenever you were spotted...


----------



## zer0entropy

Half Life series.

Dat soundtrack, excellent scifi story line, of course some fps action, runs on pretty much any hardware, epic cliffhanger (lol this _should_ be a con), spun off several other popular games.

when i think of more reasons ill update this post.

Also Chrono Trigger

was the first RPG to have multiple endings, epic Scifi action, epic epicness.. just play it if you are an RPG fan.


----------



## sebmeikle

I'm not very articulate so I will just say *Half Life*. Why? It made FPS shooters what they are today. Even though we are still waiting for EP3/HL3 it's still one of the most popular games today.
It's modding community is one of, if not the biggest out there. There are so many great mods that have spawned from Half Life. To name a few, Counter Strike & Garrys Mod!

Half Life forever!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebmeikle*
> 
> I'm not very articulate so I will just say *Half Life*. Why? It made FPS shooters what they are today.


You're insulting Half-Life. FPS games today are awful, casual, short, lacking of substance, repetitive, and focused on multiplayer. Half-Life was truly innovative but unfortunately most shooters don't follow the example.


----------



## universal34

It's a really hard decision ,but I'll name a few series Counter Strike ,first Unreal Tournaments ,Need for Speed series (pre Most Wanted) ,GTA series ,The Elder Scrolls ,that are the best game IMO ,it's too hard to decide on just one


----------



## Greenback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're insulting Half-Life. FPS games today are awful, casual, short, lacking of substance, repetitive, and focused on multiplayer. Half-Life was truly innovative but unfortunately most shooters don't follow the example.


^^^THIS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *universal34*
> 
> It's a really hard decision ,but I'll name a few series Counter Strike ,first Unreal Tournaments ,Need for Speed series *(pre Most Wanted)* ,GTA series ,The Elder Scrolls ,that are the best game IMO ,it's too hard to decide on just one


Hope your referring to the new most wanted not the original


----------



## Skordeath

My favorite game of all time is Dark Souls closely followed by Demon Souls. I also love the Crysis series.
Can't wait to go pick up a copy of Crysis 3


----------



## jlpurvis

I'm not sure if anybody has even mentioned it yet, but Metal Gear Solid I would put down as the Game of All Time. Play it, and it will speak for itself. The best graphics bar-none on the Playstation 1. It is still the only game from that era that I play on a regular basis. One of the most engaging stories, with great characters, and absolutely fun game play. To this day, it is still the only game I don't have any complaints about, except maybe Metal Gear Solid 4, which is a perfect ending to the series.


----------



## sebmeikle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You're insulting Half-Life. FPS games today are awful, casual, short, lacking of substance, repetitive, and focused on multiplayer. Half-Life was truly innovative but unfortunately most shooters don't follow the example.


You do have a good point there my friend...


----------



## newbrevolution

I believe for myself the best game is one that can entertain me years down the road. A game that I may play for a period of time upon first purchase but one that I always come back to periodically. Of course this means what I believe the "best game" is could change.

If I was to give a title though I would say GTA 4 (PS3), as this is a game I regularly come back back to play. Of course this will change when GTA 5 comes out


----------



## mLnhead

I'd have to say The S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series... They were awesome modded and very fun to mod... The only downside was the number of patches they went through with Clear Sky to get it right...


----------



## MASSKILLA

Half Life and Opossing Force it changed the way online multiplayer was played.
I still play Opposing Force Multiplayer that and Half Life were the first good fast FP Multiplayer game.


----------



## 1982Chunksta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Emperor Battle For Dune in my mind the best RTS game i have ever played one of the few game that felt like i got sucked into the story and game
> 
> The soundtrack is by far the best soundtrack for a RTS game i have ever heard i have ripped the music from the game CD´s and downloaded to my PC and i listen to it at least once a week and the game is 11 years old now not many gmaes at all can say that


err i still listen to the original command and conquer sound track and all manner of chiptune from 8 and 16 bit land


----------



## mjpd1983

Demons Souls and Dark Souls also Bad Company 2


----------



## thestache

Best game EVER?

Age of Empires. All of them up to and including age of mythology. We all know why it was good and we all played it.

Best FPS game.

Americas Army 2.0.

Best competitive FPS game pretty much ever. Never enjoyed playing an FPS competitively and casually more. Second to Americas Army would have been Battlefield 2142, loved that game, everything worked and worked well and then I guess Ghost Recon and the Rainbow Six games before it.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What's wrong with Age of Empires III? I think Ensemble maintained the same high standard throughout the entire series. AOEIII also had the proper orchestral score, which was nice. The only major issues with the game are technical (stutter).


I don't remember which one had guns and stuff? I didn't like that one.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Yeah, Redcoats etc. AOE III, which was the last in the series. I think it's a great game, but I have to admit that AOE II is my favourite. It was such a great series, and whoever shut down Ensemble Studios, damn them to hell.


The last AOE the free to play online one was terrible.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## DoomDash

Final Fantasy VII hands down is and always will be my favorite game of all time. Not a single game has ever engrossed me as much as Final Fantasy VII, and it was the complete package. Seriously has to be one of the most well rounded RPG's ever made, and it was released on the right console at the right time to deliver a perfect experience. I truly feel sorry for anyone who didn't get a chance to play this when it was new.


----------



## Ridingmac

Id have to say xenogears. The only game I completed many many times and still do on emulator.

Sent by me now Free


----------



## KingAlkaiser

This is a extremely hard question to ask.

My own vote would be either:

Super Metroid

or

Chrono Trigger

..................Its tough but to me Super Metroid was a flawless game.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

World of Warcraft

Madden NFL

Skyrim

Spent years of my life (literally) on those titles.


----------



## adre

The telnet game L.O.R.D. ( Legend of the Red Dragon ) with LOTS of "Other places"

Why? Because you use your imagination.

You can still play it. Just google it. Find a BBS that runs it, telnet to it and play.


----------



## VaporX

Saw this thread and thought I would jump in. The issue I see is that the OP wants the best game but there is no criteria set for "best" game. For most people the best game is also one of their favorites so this becomes a favorite game thread. If I where to say games that changed their genre which to me would qualify as best game then there is a short list.

Dune 2, the game that truly started the RTS genre

Half Life, the original showed us an FPS can also have a plot

Civilization, easily a game that has had the biggest impact on PC gaming

Skyrim, gave us the first truly open world RPG and is having an impact of new games today

As for sports, Madden is definitely in the Hunt but so is an old game called Frontpage Sports Pro Football. I think Madden was a good game but when both where out I think Frontpage was the better game.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> Skyrim, gave us the first truly open world RPG and is having an impact of new games today


Huh? Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas, Oblivion, and Morrowind are all truly open world RPGs. Skyrim did raise the standard in open world design though, being the most dense and most "alive". There were a lot of games that revolutionized every genre for sure. In addition to yours there are:

*The Elder Scrolls: Arena* - Pioneer of open world RPGs and first person RPGs

*Baldur's Gate* - Set the standard for fantasy RPGs that, for years, would be the baseline for comparison with all other RPGs

*Thief* - Set the standard for stealth games

*Silent Hill* - Often referred to as the first true psychological horror game, it really set the standard for the genre

*The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind* - Raised the bar and set the standard for open world RPGs, no more procedurally generated terrain like the first two. Detail is still impeccable even to this day

*Penumbra series* - Revolutionized the horror genre, the first horror games to be really scary in my opinion

*Mass Effect* - Set the new standard for dynamic storytelling and character development, that is still unrivaled by everything except other Bioware RPGs

*Fallout 3* - Seriously raised the bar in open world design, with the sheer amount of detail in every location

*Dragon Age: Origins* - Pioneer in modern RPGs, taking Bioware's industry leading storytelling/character development formula even further, providing the most story variation I've ever seen, while at the same time having amazing exploration and still retaining some degree of complex, party-based tactical combat (even if it's much less complex than the classics)

There are much more than just these of course. But innovation and changing the genre doesn't necessarily make a game the best ever. Going back to Arena now... it would be boring. Most classic RPGs would be shallow on the story/character development side of things, Thief would seem a lot less advanced than some modern stealth games, Morrowind is more static and dated than Oblivion and Skyrim.


----------



## Rickles

Rock, paper, scissors.

Because you can't always draw straws.

The twitch of the hand mid air as you feint with paper then keep that rock, SMASHING those puny scissors. The psychological side of it, will he really go paper 3 times in a row. The never ending "one more" after the bitter taste of defeat.

Best. Game. Ever.


----------



## zeddragon

Mine would be CRYSIS. That was the game, which made me fall in love with PC gaming.


----------



## Kreserb

Baldur's Gate 2


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Spellforce: Platinum Edition
Why? There is so much replayability due to them allowing you to take any skills at any time. I could be part life mage, death mage, mind mage, warrior and ranger all in one character.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Fallout 2

Take a week off, grab it on GoG, download Killap's Restoration Project from the NMA forums (You can find the latest version here)
By the end of the week, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Horsemama1956

Super Mario Bros 3 or Super Mario World. Either one.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Finally, someone else who appreciates Spellforce. I thought the expansions weren't that marvellous and the sequel was a waste of time, but The Order of Dawn is definitely one of the greatest games ever made - an excellent mix of RPG and RTS, with a legendary soundtrack. The game looked damned fine for it's day too, it's too bad the beautiful dynamic shadows (one of the most impressive features at the time) are broken on modern PCs.
> 
> Spellforce: The Order of Dawn is not my favourite game of all time, but it's up there in the top 7. Awesome game!


Finally another person who actually knows what that game is.
The expansions were basically only for me to get to higher levels lol. And for the free-play mode.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

probably all those old Sierra games back in the day like Space Quest, Kings Quest & Leisure Suite Larry!


----------



## Sir Beregond

EverQuest. Circa 1999.

Why? The incredible atmosphere, gameplay, experience, magic that was classic EQ will never be recaptured again. Simply the single best game I had ever played. The feeling one had playing classic EQ is just something magical. Too bad they ruined the game a couple expansions later...


----------



## Ksireaper

Half Life 2.

Built my first rig to play that game and i still do a play through almost bi monthly and love it every time.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Commandos 2.
There were so many game that deserve the term "best" in my mind but Commandos 2 was a whole different kind of best.


----------



## manny123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Cigar*
> 
> Commandos 2.
> There were so many game that deserve the term "best" in my mind but Commandos 2 was a whole different kind of best.


Man I love that game along with Behind Enemy Lines and Beyond the Call of Duty.

For me Max Payne 2 is one of the best of all time. Its got the gameplay, storytelling, characters, graphics and it has not aged badly at all.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Grimsok

RPG Final Fantasy Zelda Everquest 1

FPS CoD BF2 BF3 Halo 2

Hack & slash Diablo 1,2 and good old Gauntlet

Adventure Metroid Mega-man Deus Ex Tomb Rider Resident Evil

Scariest Game that jump me off my set lol FEAR 3 that was my 1st time playing it and damn man I jump so many times

Bioshock metro skyrim I still have not beat it


----------



## smoka

GTA V


----------



## amd655

Resident Evil 2.

My honest reason.

Resident Evil 2 took an already great game to the next level, graphics and game play expanded greatly, 4 scenario's which are a full on games length each, each scenario being newer than the one before giving you a totally different experience, but not removing from the wonderfully made game play and story line. It all came together to form a true masterpiece which has yet to be beaten in the survival horror genre.





Shenmue/ Shenmue II

Shenmue took me somewhere no other game has yet, i cannot put my finger on what it is, but these games really bring me in to the game, i feel like i am part of the game, i am the one who lost his father to Lan Di.
At the time this was made it was groundbreaking graphically and game play wise, it took console gamers to another area we had not really quite seen before.
An absolute monster of a series to get.
My only small gripe is that there should have been a Shenmue 3, but due to the downfall of Sega in the hardware market, Shenmue cost so much to make... there was not much left for Sega at the time.









That is it for me..... i have played many games out there, *and nothing came close to these games...* they defined gaming.

I may have closed this post too soon, just had a jog down memory lane...

Turok and Turok 2.

Turok Dinosaur hunter for sheer brilliance and originality, with some cool weapoms, graphics were also pearling for the time.



Turok 2 improved with much better weapons and some mad blood and gore, it also had one of the best soundtracks i have ever heard in my entire gaming life.
Multiplayer was insane fun too!

Music:



Trailer:



[/VIDEO]

Banjo Kazooie

If platforming had a high time... it was when Crash bandicoot and this game were around.
I chose this over Crash due to it being better in a few small ways.

A very original platformer with some absolutely brilliant level design, everything worked seamlessly if you knew how to use the N64's weird controller like i did.





Goldeneye 64

A blockbuster of a movie, and a stunning game!
This was the real FPS genre defining game for consoles way before Halo hit the scene.
Multiplayer was just insanely addictive, whilst the single player was set out in different missions resembling the movie with great attention to detail.
Each mission is totally different to the next, this game also sported top notch visuals for the time, but frame rates did tank every now and then which was also a problem with Perfect Dark, but at the time we hardly noticed it, hell i did not even know what frames per second were then, i just had so much damn fun playing!






[


----------



## Solonowarion

I remember I had shenmue 2 for xbox and was so disapointed there was not a 3rd. Very good game. My buddy and I stil reminice about the days we used to play it.


----------

